# [débat] quel navigateur sous linux ?

## anigel

Bonsoir,

Après le débat sur Gentoo dans le monde professionnel, nous allons essayer d'attaquer un sujet qui devrait toucher plus de monde : les navigateurs web. Lequel utilisez-vous pour votre usage courant ?

Les extensions pour firefox ne manquent pas, et ce sujet pourrait être l'occasion de faire découvrir des petites merveilles méconnues. De même, l'intégration du multimédia pose souvent problème, si l'on en croit ces forums : quelle expérience avez-vous du flash / javascript / player vidéo avec votre brouteur ? Question rendu des pages, nous avons tous tôt ou tard été confronté à des problèmes de qualité de rendu. Confrontons nos expériences sur ce sujet aussi ! Enfin, je pense aussi particulièrement aux questions de configuration un peu "pointues" qui peuvent permettre de changer la vie de l'utilisateur : faites-nous part de vos "bidouilles".

C'est à vous !

----------

## guilc

Rah ! non, je peux pas voter la !

La en ce moment, c'est konqueror, mais hier, c'était Firefox. et avant hier c'était konqueror !

Au boulot, c'est konqueror (la pas de doute, ma machine est trop juste en ram pour que ff marche vite, konqueror est beaucoup plus léger)

Bref, tout ça pour dire que un peu l'un ou l'autre, suivant l'humeur, la situation, parfois suivant le site web...

Et je pourrais pas les départager   :Laughing: 

Le fonctionnement des deux me satisfait pleinement.

----------

## E11

Pour le moment je suis en firefox 2.0 alpha2 et je le trouve très cool ! (bcp mieu que la version 1.5 ! )

Il est rapide, bloque bien les pop-ups et autres fenêtres indésirables,... Bref, tout ce que je recherche ! 

Comme je n'ai pas vraiment essayé les autres je ne vais pas faire de comparaison... Et j'écouterai attentivement vos avis, car il m'intéresse fortement   :Twisted Evil: 

PS : J'ai voté firefox, mais je trouves qu'il y a quand même une grande différence entre firefox 2.0 alpha et firefox 1.5... Autant d'un point de vue utilisation que d'un point de vue performence... ( ce ne sont que des évolutions mais elles ne sont pas négligeable...) donc je tiens à préciser que je parle bien de la 2.0 et non de la 1.5 !  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

Moi, personellement, c'est mozilla.

Mais je vais bientôt migrer vers SeaMonkey (qui est son descendant).

Je préfère mozilla à Firefox pour la configuration principalement. Je n'aime pas la fenêtre de préférences de firefox, et je n'ai jamais trouvé comment ouvrir un nouveau tab sur la page d'accueil au lieu d'une page blanche (sans aller voir dans les options poussées about:config). Par contre avec mozilla, je l'ai du premier coup.

J'ai essayé SeaMonkey sur un windows 2000, et il y a une fonction que je trouve très pratique : déplacer les tabs ;) Par contre j'ai des problèmes sous windows avec seamonkey et la mise en veille de la machine. Lorsque je sors de veille, les ascenceurs ne sont plus visibles (bug graphique). C'est peut-être du au lancement rapide, je ne sais pas trop. Et j'ai également de temps en temps un problème avec adblock+, l'icône n'apparait qu'une fois sur deux (mais j'arrive tout de même à cliquer là ou elle devrait se trouver). Bref, je vais l'essayer sous linux un de ces jours, et je verrai ce que cela donne ;) J'ai quand même un peu peur pour les dépendances (avec ou sans le flag mozilla) et également pour les scripts qui détectent le navigateur (pour l'installation d'un plugin par exemple).

Pour le multimédia, ben pas de mystère, mplayer-plugin et netscape-flash ! Et les habituels problèmes sous linux avec le multimédia : on a besoin du DRI... Et puis l'anim flash qui n'apparait pas, ou alors seulement X pixels à gauche sont visibles.. Mais ca se fait rare ca. Par contre, Il serait temps que Flash en version 8 soit dispo :) Depuis qu'adobe à racheté macromédia... hum hum !

J'ai aussi banni le useflag "nsplugin" parceque 1) les lecteurs multimédias comme real ou autre.. je n'en ai pas besoin, j'ai mplayer-plugin. 2) acrobat reader est tellement long à charger que lorsqu'il se charge à l'intérieur d'une page web, le browser est bloqué. Je préfère donc l'ouvrir dans une fenêtre séparée, pendant que je continue à surfer.

Le couple mozilla et adblock+ reste gagnant pour moi ;·)

Ah oui, encore un problème que j'ai eu il y a quelques jours. J'ai viré blackdown-jdk et j'ai mis sun-jre-bin.. Des problèmes avec un applet java sur une page web. Le problème est résolu depuis le changement. ;) c'est le seul paquet pour lequel j'ai gardé le useflag nsplugin.

edit : une autre raison pour laquelle je n'aime pas firefox : il est trop populaire et à cause de lui, les gens oublient mozilla/seamonkey, qui dans le fond, restent quand même similaire à firefox. La preuve ? ou est mozilla dans le sondage ? :) On parle de firefox, oui, mais pas de Mozilla/SeaMonkey. Pareil dans le post d'anigel. Il nous dit que bcp de plugins existent pour firefox, mais en oubliant que la plupart de ces plugins sont compatibles.. quand ils ne sont pas inutiles sur mozilla.

edit 2 :  *anigel wrote:*   

> quelle expérience avez-vous du flash / javascript / player vidéo avec votre brouteur ?

 

troll : je n'utilise pas de flash / javascript / player video sur mon brouteur. Et pour cause, ya pas de carte graphique. Et si c'est pour faire ca par ssh ou port série en console... on peut oublier les 3. Y a t il moyen de faire du flash/js/video avec links/lynx ?

Pour plus d'infos sur les brouteurs (brouters en english de de l'autre coté de la Manche), allez voir dans /usr/src/linux/net/bridge/netfilter/

et on utilise ebtables au lieu d'iptables. ;)

----------

## lmarcini

Konqueror à la maison parce que je suis en "pur QT" et Firefox au boulot la majeure partie du temps car je suis sous Win XP. Personnellement, je trouve que Konqueror a fait plus que rattraper son retard et convient parfaitement à mes besoins en termes de navigation Web. Son plus : être bien plus qu'un navigateur... Mais sinon, Firefox est bien également. Ce qui est moins bien par contre, ce sont tous ces ù*$* de sites conçus en dépit du bon sens et non testés ailleurs que sous IE...

----------

## geekounet

Je vote Firefox  :Smile:  Je suis encore au 1.5, mais j'ai aussi testé le 2.0 alpha1 et ça marchait super  :Smile: 

Je l'aime pour son support des standards, sa rapidité (que pour le 1.0 ou le 2.0 là), ces extensions, ...

Pour les extensions, j'ai : Adblock (incontournable), User Agent Switcher, et Tab Mix Plus (un gros plus pour la gestion des onglets et plus encore  :Wink: ).

Pour les plugins, j'ai Flash (installé manuellement), Sun Java et MPlayerPlug-in

Java pas de pb. Mplayer ça marche bien le plus souvent.

Par contre le Flash, première chose embêtante : le son en OSS, toujours pas support Alsa. De plus pour les vidéos, le son se retrouve souvent décalé  :Confused:  Ensuite, ça bouffe énormement en ram et en proc : c'est pas du tout optimisé. Et enfin, toujours pas de support Flash8.

Sinon à côté, pour tester mes pages ou remplacer Firefox quand il marche plus (et oui je suis aussi passé par le pb du -ftree-vectorize une fois ^^), j'utilise aussi Opera. Je l'aime bien pour sa rapidité, la réouverture des tabs au démarrage (que je retrouve toutefois dans Firefox avec l'extension Tab Mix Plus ^^) ... J'aime bien Galeon aussi, c'est bien intégré à Gnome et ça tourne avec le moteur de Firefox  :Smile: 

Un ptit truc : pour accélerer le rendu des pages web dans Firefox, il faut le lancer avec MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 (ou le rajouter dans l'environnement).

Sinon une curiosité dans le sondage : Nautilus ??? o_O

EDIT : j'ai oublié links et lynx très pratiques en console  :Smile: Last edited by geekounet on Sun May 28, 2006 10:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PabOu

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> De plus pour les vidéos, le son se retrouve souvent décalé

 

Je confirme, et je trouve cela super pas agréable, voire même désagréable.

----------

## E11

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Je vote Firefox  Je suis encore au 1.5, mais j'ai aussi testé le 2.0 alpha1 et ça marchait super 
> 
> Je l'aime pour son support des standards, sa rapidité (que pour le 1.0 ou le 2.0 là), ces extensions, ...
> 
> Pour les extensions, j'ai : Adblock (incontournable), User Agent Switcher, et Tab Mix Plus (un gros plus pour la gestion des onglets et plus encore ).

 

Tu saurais m'en dire plus sur Adblock et user agent switcher ? Quel est leurs fonctions ? 

Ca m'intéresse ! Merci !

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Sinon à côté, pour tester mes pages ou remplacer Firefox quand il marche plus (et oui je suis aussi passé par le pb du -ftree-vectorize une fois ^^), j'utilise aussi Opera. Je l'aime bien pour sa rapidité, la réouverture des tabs au démarrage (que je retrouve toutefois dans Firefox avec l'extension Tab Mix Plus ^^) ... J'aime bien Galeon aussi, c'est bien intégré à Gnome et ça tourne avec le moteur de Firefox 

 

Dans la dernière version alpha de firefox (càd la 2.0 alpha2), il y a un système, qui quand on ferme firefox méchament demande si on veut qu'il réouvre tous les onglets qui était ouvert... C'est de ça que tu parles avec la réouverture des tabs au démarrage ? (en tt cas je trouve ça bien ce système dans cette dernière version  :Smile: )

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Un ptit truc : pour accélerer le rendu des pages web dans Firefox, il faut le lancer avec MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 (ou le rajouter dans l'environnement).

 

Cool ! Mais pourquoi ça l'accélère ? Qu'est ce qui est caché la dessous ?    :Laughing: 

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Sinon une curiosité dans le sondage : Nautilus ??? o_O
> 
> EDIT : j'ai oublié links et lynx très pratiques en console 

 

+1    :Laughing:  mais en rajoutant links2 !  :Razz: 

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai voté firefox mais je n'ai pas de reelle préférences aux autres. On va dire que c'est plus la pub sur firefox qui m'a décidé à l'installer. J'ai des amis qui l'utilisent sur windows et qui en disent du bien, j'ai voulu donc essayer.

Mais bon, je pourrai très bien utiliser mozilla ou konqueror. J'accorde pas trop d'importance au navigateur.

+1 pour links2

Bien que je ne l'utilise pas enormement, c'est parfois bien pratique le navigateur en console.

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Je vote Firefox  Je suis encore au 1.5, mais j'ai aussi testé le 2.0 alpha1 et ça marchait super 
> 
> Je l'aime pour son support des standards, sa rapidité (que pour le 1.0 ou le 2.0 là), ces extensions, ...
> 
> Pour les extensions, j'ai : Adblock (incontournable), User Agent Switcher, et Tab Mix Plus (un gros plus pour la gestion des onglets et plus encore ). 
> ...

 

Adblock : comme son nom l'indique, ça bloque les pubs. Ya des versions plus évoluées (adblock+, ...), mais celle-là est reconnue par beaucoup comme étant la plus simple, la moins lourde et la plus efficace  :Smile: 

User Agent Switcher : ça permet de faire passer Firefox pour un autre navigateur en cas de besoin. C'est très utile pour forcer l'accés aux sites réservés à IE ^^

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Sinon à côté, pour tester mes pages ou remplacer Firefox quand il marche plus (et oui je suis aussi passé par le pb du -ftree-vectorize une fois ^^), j'utilise aussi Opera. Je l'aime bien pour sa rapidité, la réouverture des tabs au démarrage (que je retrouve toutefois dans Firefox avec l'extension Tab Mix Plus ^^) ... J'aime bien Galeon aussi, c'est bien intégré à Gnome et ça tourne avec le moteur de Firefox  
> 
> Dans la dernière version alpha de firefox (càd la 2.0 alpha2), il y a un système, qui quand on ferme firefox méchament demande si on veut qu'il réouvre tous les onglets qui était ouvert... C'est de ça que tu parles avec la réouverture des tabs au démarrage ? (en tt cas je trouve ça bien ce système dans cette dernière version )

 

C'est une gestion de session. Que tu quittes proprement ou pas, il rouvre tous les onglets précédemment ouverts (à la demande bien sur)  :Smile: 

La réouverture en cas de crash est aussi géré par Tab Mix Plus  :Wink: 

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Un ptit truc : pour accélerer le rendu des pages web dans Firefox, il faut le lancer avec MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 (ou le rajouter dans l'environnement). 
> 
> Cool ! Mais pourquoi ça l'accélère ? Qu'est ce qui est caché la dessous ?   

 

Je pense que tu l'as deviné : Pango est lent  :Laughing:  Le simple Freetype est plus performant  :Smile: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *E11 wrote:*    *pierreg wrote:*   Sinon à côté, pour tester mes pages ou remplacer Firefox quand il marche plus (et oui je suis aussi passé par le pb du -ftree-vectorize une fois ^^), j'utilise aussi Opera. Je l'aime bien pour sa rapidité, la réouverture des tabs au démarrage (que je retrouve toutefois dans Firefox avec l'extension Tab Mix Plus ^^) ... J'aime bien Galeon aussi, c'est bien intégré à Gnome et ça tourne avec le moteur de Firefox  
> 
> Dans la dernière version alpha de firefox (càd la 2.0 alpha2), il y a un système, qui quand on ferme firefox méchament demande si on veut qu'il réouvre tous les onglets qui était ouvert... C'est de ça que tu parles avec la réouverture des tabs au démarrage ? (en tt cas je trouve ça bien ce système dans cette dernière version ) 
> ...

 

Voila pourquoi j'utilise konqueror : reouverture de mes pages/onglet avec ma session kde.

Si cette fonction est dispo sur firefox, je n'est plus de raison d'utilisé konqueror.

Firefox a beaucoup moin de problème d'affichage des pages web (mal construite peut-être) que le moteur KHTML.

Et le flash marche mieu aussi sur ff.

----------

## E11

Merci pour toutes ces précisions !!   :Wink: 

Ca m'a l'air bien intéressant tout ça !  :Smile: , je crois que je vais essayé le tout bientôt !   :Twisted Evil: 

PS : c'est quoi pango ?   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## furtzious

Firefox est un bon navigateur, qui leak pas trop mal, qui peut être configurer de manière à avoir une interface très simpliste, qui est très extensible et qui a remis de l'ordre dans les standards du web. En effet ce dernier point découle du fait que de plus en plus de sites se retrouvent avec un label "Télécharger Firefox" et que le code du site soit simplement du XHTML en plus d'un(des) style(s) CSS (visible par TOUS les navigateurs dont la mention "Télécharger un navigateur supportant le CSS2" est complètement inutile mais certains sites le font quand même, je trouve ça stupide (les hacks IE masquent très bien ses fonctionnalités manquantes)).

Néanmoins ce que je recherche c'est plutot un navigateur comme Links (son interface X) ou Dillo quand ils s'agient de consulter l'information. Ils ont l'avantage de s'ouvrir instantannément tellement ils ne sont point lourd. Pas de flash, l'information ne se lira JAMAIS dans ce format, ce serait stupide (c'est un format fermé alors que les documents XML sont lisibles de manière humaine). Par contre ils n'ont aucun support CSS, ce qui amène à lire le document noir sur blanc, tout à fait consultable. Le XHTML a pour but d'avoir un document structuré avec un style à part pour l'oeil, c'est à peu près comparable à un modèle vue contrôleur.

Toutes ces tendances pour le Web2.0 risquent d'être tirés à mal. De sorte que l'on vous montre une chose bien, et que vous le désiriez de plus en plus. Donc ce mouvement ne s'arrêtera jamais, et le www sera étouffé de choses complexes. Cette effet de mode est pourtant bien connu depuis des années, mais on y marche tout le temps, enfin j'ai pris mon pied et à présent j'arrête. Cela est devenu lourd est collant de manière à ce que je n'aime plus que le simple.

Si je serais pour un navigateur ce serait pour un dont son moteur serait correct et rapide qui sache faire un rendu CSS. Pour le moment c'est Firefox, mais demain ce sera peut être un autre. Un dernier point : je crois que l'utilisation du Java pour le public est plus qu'idiote, fût un moment c'était très tendance, mais aujourd'hui, on se retrouve finalement avec quelque chose de très bien, XHTML.

Mike.

PS: les outils en lignes de commande sont aussi un très bon couteau suisse ^_~

----------

## Oupsman

Alors, j'ai voté FF car c'est le navigateur que j'utilise en priorité, tant au travail qu'a la maison.

Au taf, sous 2000, j'utilise FF, parce que j'y suis habitué. 

A la maison, sous XP j'utilise FF aussi et un peu Opera.

Sous Linux au taf, ben j'utilise rien car ce sont des serveurs.

Sous Linux à la maison, c'est FF.

----------

## sireyessire

alors firefox ou links2 (-g) tout dépend de l'environnement.

sinon pas beaucoup d'extension sous firefox: sage, gmail notifier (que j'utilise plus trop en fait), et conquery (grâce à TGL et c'est vraiment trop bien)

et pour les vidéos mplayerplug-in

----------

## Temet

Pour ma part c'est konqueror car:

1/ KDE user inside

2/ il lit très bien le flash

3/ il lit très bien les vidéos sur le net (utiliser kmplayer et le moteur mplayer)

Ce n'est plus Fx car:

1/ Fut un temps il était censé être une version light de Mozilla ... fut un temps!

2/ GTK inside (beurk)

3/ Plus les versions passaient et pire il était (j'ai arrêté à la 1.0 ou un truc dans le style)

EDIT: ah oui, pis j'utilise une fenêtre pour tout > j'ai des onglets de "file manager" et de "net browser" qui se battent entre eux ^^Last edited by Temet on Mon May 29, 2006 7:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lesourbe

opera parce qu'une touche et un clique pour desactiver/activer le javascript.

opera parce qu'il passe l'acid test 2 (en version 9 beta)

----------

## blasserre

salut à tous,

pour moi c'est firefox 1.5.0.x

c'est vrai qu'il est un peu lent, mais une fois lancé il est rare que je le referme (si ce n'est pour installer/maj des extensions)

coté extensions, j'utilise reload_every qui recharge la page à échéances régulières (indispensable sur ce forum  :Laughing:  ), 

j'ai également conquery, installé suite au post de TGL qu'on peut retrouver dans notre section tips & tricks, 

mais surtout foxmarks_bookmarks_synchronizer qui me permet de mutualiser/sauvegarder les bookmarks du desktop et du laptop

je pense bientôt tenter de faire du lobbying au taff pour que mes utilisateurs aient firefox, en effet nous tournons encore avec IE (environnement W2000 TSE) mais la mauvaise implémentation des standards, surtout des CSS mais aussi du DOM, limite pas mal mon boulot.

[mavie]là où je pourrais me contenter de faire un doc xml avec une CSS, je suis obligé de passer par une transformation xsl pour produire un code HTML pourave (double de boulot, pas spécialement excitant à écrire)[/mavie]

----------

## kopp

Moi j'utilise firefox, parce qu'à une époque, c'était hype et plus léger que mozilla, et que depuis, j'y susi resté parce que je ne vois pas de raisons de m'en défaire. Il fait ce que j'attends de lui : il rend des pages internet. Voilà

Par contre zero extension, juste mplayerplugin, le français et le flash installé (doit avoir java, peut être...)

Un truc qui m'énerve, ce sont les pubs en flash qui se superpose au texte etc, certainement à cause du plugin tout pourri de macromedia. Vais finir par installer gnash.

----------

## lesourbe

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un truc qui m'énerve, ce sont les pubs en flash qui se superpose au texte etc, certainement à cause du plugin tout pourri de macromedia. Vais finir par installer gnash.

 

sans javascript pas de saloperies du genre. (c est vrai que ca limite pas mal de trucs, mais quand ca va vite a activer/desactiver ...)

----------

## kwenspc

Firefox.

C'est celui qui intègre mieux les plugins, je n'ai pas l'impression qui lui manque quoi que ce soit. Et j'attends la version 2.0 en stable de pied ferme (c'est vrai que les versions actuelles sont un poil gourmandes en ram).

konqueror c'est meme pas la peine. je suis anti-qt   :Razz:   (ayant travaillé recemment avec Trolltech je le suis devenu à 100%)

----------

## anigel

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Sinon une curiosité dans le sondage : Nautilus ??? o_O

 

Hmm oui, effectivement... Je devrais arrêter de forumer trop tard les soirs moi. Coquille corrigée  :Wink:  !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Firefox que j'adore grâce à ses moultes plugins (Gmail Manager, Gspace,  BBCodeExtras). Mais bon je n'ai pas testé des masses aussi.

----------

## ultrabug

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Rah ! non, je peux pas voter la !
> 
> La en ce moment, c'est konqueror, mais hier, c'était Firefox. et avant hier c'était konqueror !
> 
> Au boulot, c'est konqueror (la pas de doute, ma machine est trop juste en ram pour que ff marche vite, konqueror est beaucoup plus léger)
> ...

 

Idem idem  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Moi j'utilise firefox avec les extensions suivantes :

Gmail Notifier

Nuke Anything Enhanced

Adblock+

Fetch Text Url

WebmailCompose

BBCode

ReloadEvery

Tab Mix Plus

FlashBlock

Forecastfox

NeeldeSearch

NoScript

Stylish

Pour ceux qui utilisent conquery, j'aimerai savoir ce qu'il fait de plus/mieux que NeedleSearch, car ce dernier me permet d'ajouter des moteurs facilement et ca marche plutot pas mal !

Concernant firefox lui même, c'est vrai qu'il est un peu lourd et avoir une version plus legere ne ferait pas de mal ! La version 2 supporte les extensions actuelles ?

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

> PS : c'est quoi pango ?   

 

```
# eix ^pango$

* x11-libs/pango

     Available versions:  1.4.1-r1 1.8.1-r1 1.10.2 1.10.3 1.10.4 1.12.1 1.12.2

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.pango.org/

     Description:         Text rendering and layout library
```

----------

## bibi.skuk

Bon, pas le temps de faire un post de taille décente pour le moment...

Moi j'utilise firefox pour plusieurs raison, d'une part les plugins (j'en utilise une belle tripotée, details complets plus tard), et parce que le rendu est acceptable, et que je peux modifier facilement l'interface via chrome.

La suele chose que je regrette c'est l'horrible dose de ram que ce petit garnement consome, et je compte passer à la version 2 le plus tot possible, mais il faut que j'aille modifier pas mal d'extensions pour ca  :Sad: 

Bon, post detaillé un peu plus tard.

----------

## bob1977

Salut,

 J'utilise juste firefox. Il est long à lancer mais, comme je ne le ferme jamais, ça ne me pose pas de problemes. Je l'utilise surtout parce qu'il a beaucoup d'extensions pratiques:

 -  Preferences toolbar: Permet une activation/desactivation rapide de javascript,java,flash,cookies.. , de modifier la taille des polices, de changer de user Agent ... C'est donc une extension vraiment pratique

 -Image zoomer : Pas de surprise, ca zoome sur une image mais c'est utile de temps à autres

 -TabBrowserExtension Permet de mieux les tabs

 -SwitchProxy Tool Permet de gérer de facon correct plusieurs proxys

-Flashblock Affiche un bouton play pour jouer le flash si on le désire

-Ablock+ Bloque les objets publicitaires donc indispensable

 Pour accélérer la navigation, j'ai aussi configuré firefox pour qu'il passe par dansguardian et squid. L'affichage des pages est alors vraiment plus rapide.

----------

## netfab

Pour ma part, et comme beaucoup, c'est firefox, avec les extensions ci-après.

Firefox est le logiciel qui m'a fait découvrir le monde du libre, alors evidemment, çà joue beaucoup.

Mais je trouve également que c'est le navigateur ayant le meilleur rendu sur les pages web, mais c'est peut-être une question de goût et d'habitude.

De plus, je n'aime pas beaucoup les logiciels tout-en-un, comme la suite Mozilla/Seamonkey, ou même Konqueror, alors le choix est vite fait.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Créé le Mon May 29 2006 13:09:46 GMT+0200 (CEST)
> 
> Extensions activées : 8
> ...

 

L'extension CuteMenus2 permet d'habiller tous les menus avec des thèmes d'icônes, sans cela, çà fait un peu vide.

Javascript désactivé par défaut : j'autorise définitivement les domaines que je fréquente régulièrement, et sinon temporairement au compte-goutte selon mes besoins. Java totalement désactivé. Flash activé, mais rarement utilisé : pas de javascript + adblock, çà doit filtrer sec.

Pour la gestion des cookies : j'autorise tous les cookies, mais ils sont supprimés à la fermeture de session. Et l'extension CookieCuller me permet d'en protéger certains, que je souhaite garder au chaud. La plupart du temps, ce sont des cookies permettant de modifier le style CSS des pages web.

En ce qui concerne Adblock, il existe à l'heure actuelle 3 versions différentes. Il y a un article sur geckozone qui fait la lumière sur le pourquoi de ces versions. J'utilise la dernière version, avec la liste minimale disponible ici.

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La version 2 supporte les extensions actuelles ?
> 
> 

 

Si une extension ne veut pas s'installer, il doit être tout de même possible de la tester en modifiant le paramètre maxVersion de son fichier install.rdf.

----------

## Darkael

Il y a quelques semaines j'aurais répondu Firefox.

Mais maintenant j'utilise Opera. J'ai laissé tombé Firefox pour les raisons suivantes:

- il utilise trop de ressources pour ce qu'il fait

- obligé de passer par des extensions pour avoir des fonctionnalités de base (ex: gestion correcte des tabs)

- devoir passer par le about:config pour configurer certains trucs (quelqu'un l'a déja mentionné il me semble)

- pleins d'autres trucs agaçants, comme devoir redémarrer Firefox juste pour changer de skin...

Opera permet de faire de base tout ce que fait Firefox + pas mal d'extensions, mais en consommant beaucoup moins de ressources. Le seul avantage que je vois à Firefox, ce sont toutes ces extensions exotiques que certains ont déja citées et qui font des trucs assez cools. Mais le problème c'est que d'après mon expérience elles sont trop souvent buggées et lentes. On peut arguer aussi que Firefox c'est open sauce donc c'est mieux, mais ça honnêtement je m'en fiche un peu (pas taper!)

Bon c'est sûr qu'Opera n'est pas parfait, j'ai eu quelques soucis (mineurs) lors de ma conversion, mais globalement je le préfère maintenant largement à Firefox.

Donc voilà, j'encourage vivement ceux qui ne l'ont pas fait à tester Opera, surtout si vous n'utilisez pas ou peu les extensions extravagantes de Firefox.

----------

## kwenspc

Au risque de passer pour un "extremiste" du logiciel libre (d'où mon antipathie vis à vis de qt aussi), le gros point noir d'opera : ce n'est pas un logiciel open-source.

----------

## Temet

Les drivers nvidia/ati non plus, ça n'empêche pas une écrasante majorité des gens de vouloir les poser.

Pis c'est pas le sujet d'abord.

----------

## dapsaille

+1 pour firefox ..

 que dire de plus .. un navigateur qui respecte les standards ca me botte :p

 et puis il existe sur toutes les plate-formes "standards" et les extensions , 

même si en ce moment je n'en ais aucune , 

ca me fait bien kiffer mes gencives (copyright Joe Starr)

----------

## Darkael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Au risque de passer pour un "extremiste" du logiciel libre (d'où mon antipathie vis à vis de qt aussi), le gros point noir d'opera : ce n'est pas un logiciel open-source.

 

Comme je l'ai déja dit, je ne trouve pas ça génant.

Opera est relativement sécurisé, respectueux des standards, multi-plateformes, des nouvelles features sont ajoutées régulièrement et il beaucoup moins gourmand que Firefox en ressources. Qu'est ce que l'ouverture des sources pourrait apporter de plus?

[EDIT] Pour tempérer et préciser un peu mes propos: je sais évidemment que l'open source c'est une très bonne chose, mais ce que je veux dire c'est que je trouve qu'Opera est meilleur que Firefox. Je vois pas pourquoi refuser d'utiliser Opera juste parce qu'il n'est pas open source.

----------

## Temet

Faut se méfier quand on écrit "un navigateur qui respecte les standards ça me botte".

Pour le moment, je ne vois que deux navigateurs qui ne passent pas l'ACID 2, Firefox et ... IE :'(

(vous m'excuserez d'avoir mis les navigateurs en mode texte de coté  :Laughing: )

PS: oups pardon, j'en ai aucune idée pour Epiphany mais je crois que c'est le même moteur de rendu que Fx donc le résultat doit être grosso merdo identique.

EDIT: pis +1 avec KarnEvil ... même si j'utilise Konqueror, j'adhère à ses dires ^^

----------

## ko-bahn

Pour moi c'est encore une fois firefox, car j'utilise mon ordinateur en multiboot et ça me permet d'avoir la même chose quelque soit l'OS que j'utilise.

Pour ce qui est du temps de chargement, je le lance une fois le matin et c'est bon pour le reste de la journée, donc ce n'est pas spécialement gênant.

----------

## netfab

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Faut se méfier quand on écrit "un navigateur qui respecte les standards ça me botte".
> 
> Pour le moment, je ne vois que deux navigateurs qui ne passent pas l'ACID 2, Firefox et ... IE :'(
> 
> 

 

Pour Konqueror et Opera, çà n'a pas l'air d'être totalement au point  :Mr. Green: 

Pour firefox, ils y travaillent.

Et attention : standards (terme vague) ne veut pas dire exclusivement implémentation CSS.

----------

## E11

Pour ceux qui sont intéressé, la version de firefox 2.0 alpha3 vient juste de sortir !

Sinon, d'un point de vue performence, gestion des tabs, ... firefox 2.0 c'est énormément amélioré et à bcp changé... Je ne crois donc pas qu'il soit comparable avec les versions précédentes... 

Il reste certes les problèmes de skins et autres, mais comme peu de personne s'amuse à changer de thèmes ou de config tout les jours, ce n'est pas un désavantage primordiale (je trouves)... 

En faite, le débat aurait été "plus facil" si on avait attendu la sortie de la première version stable de firefox 2.0   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Je suis d'accord.

D'ailleurs les devs aujourd'hui se soucient de l'aspect sous IE ... et avec de la chance sous Fx.

Pour les autres, c'est peanuts ... et encore heureux, faut penser aux devs aussi!  :Laughing: 

Juste qu'il y a des navigateurs qui respectent plus ou moins les standards mais je crois qu'aucun ne les respecte.  :Wink: 

Enfin je vais ptet éviter de polluer d'avantage ce topic qui n'est pas consacré à ce débat  :Wink: 

EDIT: fichtre, me suis fait griller! Je m'adressais à NetFab bien sûr :-p

----------

## Darkael

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il reste certes les problèmes de skins et autres, mais comme peu de personne s'amuse à changer de thèmes ou de config tout les jours, ce n'est pas un désavantage primordiale (je trouves)... 
> 
> 

 

Oui c'est sûr qu'on ne change pas souvent de skins, mais au moment de le faire je trouve ça extrêmement pénible de devoir redémarrer plusieurs fois Firefox, quand j'ai plusieurs skins à essayer. Enfin, c'est juste un détail, mais c'est pas le seul qui m'énerve dans Firefox... mais bon, je me répète un peu là.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En faite, le débat aurait été "plus facil" si on avait attendu la sortie de la première version stable de firefox 2.0  

 

Faudra que j'essaye firefox 2.0, mais faut pas oublier qu'en face y'a Opera 9 qui arrive lui aussi avec son lot de nouveautés et d'améliorations  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   
> 
> Il reste certes les problèmes de skins et autres, mais comme peu de personne s'amuse à changer de thèmes ou de config tout les jours, ce n'est pas un désavantage primordiale (je trouves)... 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Oui c'est vrai... C'est clair qu'il pourrait l'amélioré et ce serait cool qu'il le fasse... d'un autre côté, je ne crois pas que ce soit vraiment important... Je préfererais avoir un bon thème pratique et joli par défaut (je n'en ai pas encore vu... ) plutôt qu'un système de changement efficasse... Mais de nouveau, ce n'est que mon avis   :Very Happy: 

Et puis, depuis que j'ai switcher a la 2.0, j perds plus de temps à trouver les thèmes plutot qu'à les installer  :Razz: 

----------

## SirRobin2318

Opera ! 

J'etais pro-firefox pendant longtemps, mais ce qui m'a fait passer a opera c'etait le fait qu'il fallait re-télécharger les extensions a chaque changement de version (versions < 1.0) je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas. 

Et opera est rapide, consome beaucoups moins que FF et est tres configurable... il fait tout ce que je veux sans m'embeter avec des extensions  :Smile: 

Puis pour ceux qui ralent parcequ'il n'est pas open source : 

l'open source c'est tres bien, mais lorsqu'un logiciel non libre fait mieux faut l'avouer... Surtout qu'une équipe payé pour faire un boulot le fera surement mieux que des gens qui codent bénévolement... je connais le sentiment, une fois qu'on a fait toutes les parties amusantes du projet entrepris ca commence a stagner un peu  :Smile: 

----------

## billiob

J'utilise aussi Firefox, avec certaines des extensions citées au dessus.

En plus, j'utilise :

* Live HTTP Headers : sert à voir les entêtes des pages, les cookies envoyées, les requêtes ... util pour moi poir développer quelques scripts

* CustomizeGoogle  pour anonymiser google, et enlever des pubs, et forcer le https sous gmail ....

[PUB]

Sinon, j'utilise TkHtml, qui est un widget pour Tk qui affiche du HTML (avec un support des CSS qui ne cesse de s'améliorer).

J'en parle surtout si ça peux intéresser quelqu'un d'aider le seul développeur de cet immense projet (j'aimerais pouvoir m'en servir dans aMSN, donc allez-y   :Wink:  )

----------

## Kangourou

Je suis totalement pour Opéra, pour les mêmes raisons que celles déjà citées   :Surprised: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *SirRobin2318 wrote:*   

> . Surtout qu'une équipe payé pour faire un boulot le fera surement mieux que des gens qui codent bénévolement..

 

RHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

 mais mince alors c'est pas possible d'entendre dire ca .... mais mon dieu pourquoi windows est il si pourri alors ??

----------

## E11

 *SirRobin2318 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Puis pour ceux qui ralent parcequ'il n'est pas open source : 
> 
> l'open source c'est tres bien, mais lorsqu'un logiciel non libre fait mieux faut l'avouer... Surtout qu'une équipe payé pour faire un boulot le fera surement mieux que des gens qui codent bénévolement... je connais le sentiment, une fois qu'on a fait toutes les parties amusantes du projet entrepris ca commence a stagner un peu 

 

Alors là, je ne suis mais pas du tout d'accord avec toi !   :Shocked:  Certes, il arrive que certains logiciel non open-sources soit meilleur que leur homologue open-sources (et dans ces cas la, je serai le premier à soutenir leur utilisation -même si c'est souvent une question de gout -). Mais de là a dire que :"Surtout qu'une équipe payé pour faire un boulot le fera surement mieux que des gens qui codent bénévolement..."   :Shocked:   la, je ne te suis pas du tout !!

C'est un peu comme si on me disait : " Win*** c'est beaucoup mieu que linux d'ailleurs eux, il gagne des milliards tout les ans" (1) Non, c'est une affirmation non fondée et que je trouve déplacée. Surtout quand on voit la dernière version alpha de firefox ! (je me répète lol mais bon)

De plus, firefox est open-sources mais fait quand même pas mal d'argent ! Donc on ne peut pas dire qu'ils font ça tout à fait bénévolement... !! (même si je ne suis pas sûr que l'argent que gagne la fondation soit redistribuée aux programmeurs, mais ça c'est un autre débat...)

(1) : certaines personne trouve p-e windows meilleur comparé à linux, et je respecte leur avi, mais je ne peux comprendre c'est argument.

----------

## E11

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *SirRobin2318 wrote:*   . Surtout qu'une équipe payé pour faire un boulot le fera surement mieux que des gens qui codent bénévolement.. 
> 
> RHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
>  mais mince alors c'est pas possible d'entendre dire ca .... mais mon dieu pourquoi windows est il si pourri alors ??

 

Loooool   :Laughing:  même idée, mais exprimée différement looool   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _Seth_

FF encore...   :Very Happy: 

Par contre je n'ai pas encore vu quelqu'un parler de l'extension qui me fera utiliser FF encore très longtemps : Mouse Gestures

Ca m'est devenu tout simplement indispensable ! L'idée de base est très simple,  un clic droit + un geste (vers la gauche par exemple) et hop, on se retrouve sur la page précédente... C'est extrêment convival de manipuler son navigateur sans (pratiquement) jamais toucher aux menus, surtout quand on est feignant comme moi   :Embarassed: . Quelques racourcis bien utiles :

gauche/droite : précédent/suivant

haut : nouvel onglet (si le geste passe sur un lien, c'est le lien qui en question qui est ouvert dans le nouvel onglet)

bas  : nouvelle fenêtre (idem)

diagonale haut gauche/diagonale bas droite : taille du texte réduite/taille du texte agrandie (ça marche aussi juste pour une image si le geste passe dessus)

haut puis droite/gauche : onglet suivant/précédent

gauche puis bas : minimiser la fenêtre

droite puis gauche puis droite : ferme l'onglet (ou la fenêtre s'il n'y qu'un onglet)

etc.

Sinon, pdfdownload pour la gestion des pdf (ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet, sauver, etc...) et SessionSaver pour retrouver toutes les tabs tels qu'on les a laissé (avant un crash ou un fermerture complète). Allez, encore un dernier, mais juste à voir pour le fun Reveal (à desintaller rapidement car il est très gourmand en ressources). C'est une extension écrite pour le concours Extend Firefox !, qui a d'ailleurs reçue un prix.

----------

## Darkael

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> FF encore...  
> 
> Par contre je n'ai pas encore vu quelqu'un parler de l'extension qui me fera utiliser FF encore très longtemps : Mouse Gestures
> 
> 

 

Pour info, il y a les mouse gestures de base dans Opera, et on peut tout faire avec.

Enfin, c'est juste pour info, hein   :Wink: 

----------

## razer

Moi, l'opera, j'aime pas trop, je préfère de loin le théatre

Ok, poussez pas je suis déjà   :Arrow: 

----------

## titoucha

J'utilise FF avec quelques extensions comme 

Adblock

NoScript

All-in-One Sidebar

Je n'ai pas de flash et tout ce qui peut tourner en 32bits car j'ai tout en 64bits exclusivement.

Je l'utilise car il fait ce que je veux, mais le jour ou Konqueror fait le même chose que mon FF et ces quelques plugins, je change car je préfère le look Qt.

----------

## Temet

Adblock est dans Konqui pour kde >= 3.5.

Pour les scripts, suffit de pas activer javascript.

La dernière je ne sais pas ce que c'est  :Wink: 

----------

## Anthyme

Moi depuis quelque temps c 100% opera ...

tres rapide et blindé de petit gadget qui le rend tres ergonomique et efficace...

de plus c du QT ca s'integre mieu a mon kde que firefox

bon sinon c pas libre snif

----------

## razer

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> je préfère le look Qt.

 

Cà me fait me poser la question si certains n'ont pas des yeux différents des miens, ce genre de questions existentielles comme "est ce que les autres voient le bleu comme moi le vert, etc"...

Plus concrêtement, je trouve QT d'une laideur telle qu'il peut allègrement concurencer avec le toolkit microsoft

Enfin, tous les goûts sont dans la nature, et c'est tout ce que çà prouve...

----------

## Anthyme

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   je préfère le look Qt. 
> 
> Cà me fait me poser la question si certains n'ont pas des yeux différents des miens, ce genre de questions existentielles comme "est ce que les autres voient le bleu comme moi le vert, etc"...
> 
> Plus concrêtement, je trouve QT d'une laideur telle qu'il peut allègrement concurencer avec le toolkit microsoft
> ...

 

Ca ne veux pas dire grand chose ... QT comme GTK c'est un support d'un theme qui lui determine l'apparence final ... donc si tu compare le theme d'e17 avec un keramik c normal que tu trouve ca moche ^^

ah sinon opera (9) dl les fichier par protocole bittorent comme si ct du ftp ou du http ... ca marche super bien et c vraiment pratique, il suffit de cliquer sur un lien pointant vers un fichier torrent  :Wink: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> ah sinon opera (9) dl les fichier par protocole bittorent comme si ct du ftp ou du http ... ca marche super bien et c vraiment pratique, il suffit de cliquer sur un lien pointant vers un fichier torrent 

 

Pas mal ça, un petit bémol, est-ce qu'il garde les fichiers en seed après ? Parce que si il ne le fait, pas, c'est plus une feature, c'est un défaut  :Very Happy: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Adblock est dans Konqui pour kde >= 3.5.
> 
> Pour les scripts, suffit de pas activer javascript.
> 
> La dernière je ne sais pas ce que c'est 

 

Justement c'est la ou le plugin est bien avec firefox c'est que tu as une petite icone qui te permet d'activer le javascipt pour certains site et même une option "activer temporairement" que je trouve plus pratique que de chaque fois aller dans la configuration pour activer le java quant il y en a besoin.

Le dernier regroupe la configuration (téléchargements, extensions, etc) dans une barre avec des icônes.

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cà me fait me poser la question si certains n'ont pas des yeux différents des miens, ce genre de questions existentielles comme "est ce que les autres voient le bleu comme moi le vert, etc"...
> 
> Plus concrêtement, je trouve QT d'une laideur telle qu'il peut allègrement concurencer avec le toolkit microsoft
> ...

 

J'adore ta réponse tu montre un gout très sur.   :Shocked: 

----------

## razer

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca ne veux pas dire grand chose ... QT comme GTK c'est un support d'un theme qui lui determine l'apparence final ... donc si tu compare le theme d'e17 avec un keramik c normal que tu trouve ca moche ^^
> 
> 

 

Le thème ne fait pas tout. Pour moi, il agit un peu comme le tunning auto. Si le modèle de voiture ne plait pas à la base, il y a fort à parier que la voiture tunisée à mort ne plaira pas non plus...

Globalement, et quelque soit le thème, je trouve QT moche, et Gtk attrayant.

Ce qui me fait rire, c'est que mon avis n'a aucune valeur, car il est purement subjectif : tous les goûts sont dans la nature.

Finalement, il s'agissait d'un troll bien fumeux, le genre ou tout le monde se fait prendre.

Bon, je vais à la pêche, au moins les poissons ne me contrediront pas   :Arrow: 

----------

## Anthyme

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

>  *Anthyme wrote:*   ah sinon opera (9) dl les fichier par protocole bittorent comme si ct du ftp ou du http ... ca marche super bien et c vraiment pratique, il suffit de cliquer sur un lien pointant vers un fichier torrent  
> 
> Pas mal ça, un petit bémol, est-ce qu'il garde les fichiers en seed après ? Parce que si il ne le fait, pas, c'est plus une feature, c'est un défaut 

 

oui de base ca continu a seeder jusqu'a l'extinction du programme ou un arret manuel... de plus il reste dans la liste des téléchargement, il est possibile de le relancer ... il y avais un ebuild pour opera beta 9 je ne sait plus ou ... mais c'est vraiment a tester, on peu meme mettre les widget mac OS X dedant ^^

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *Anthyme wrote:*   
> 
> Ca ne veux pas dire grand chose ... QT comme GTK c'est un support d'un theme qui lui determine l'apparence final ... donc si tu compare le theme d'e17 avec un keramik c normal que tu trouve ca moche ^^
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ok je respecte ton point de vue   :Wink: 

----------

## SirRobin2318

 *Quote:*   

> Alors là, je ne suis mais pas du tout d'accord avec toi !  Certes, il arrive que certains logiciel non open-sources soit meilleur que leur homologue open-sources (et dans ces cas la, je serai le premier à soutenir leur utilisation -même si c'est souvent une question de gout -). Mais de là a dire que :"Surtout qu'une équipe payé pour faire un boulot le fera surement mieux que des gens qui codent bénévolement..."  la, je ne te suis pas du tout !!

 

mais non, je suis pour le libre aussi si j'utilise gentoo ce n'est pas pour rien... 

mais TRES souvent il y a une difference entre un projet libre et un programme proprietaire : 

le projet libre se contentera de faire le gros du programme en disant que l'utilisateur se débrouillera pour le reste tout seul (bah oui pourquoi faire une interface graphique pour les options alors qu'un fichier texte suffit ?) alors qu'un programme proprietaire sera finalisé.

je ne suis pas en train de dire que le libre c'est moins bien, je me contente de rappeller que les logiciels proprietaires n'ont pas que des inconvénients. 

donc comme je le disais, dans l'ensemble je prefere utiliser des logiciels libres mais j'en ai marre d'entendre des gens cracher constamment sur les logiciels propriétaires sans réfléchir alors que de temps en temps c'est reposant  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> mais mince alors c'est pas possible d'entendre dire ca .... mais mon dieu pourquoi windows est il si pourri alors ??

 

faut vraiment que je réponde a ca ? ou ca entre dans la catégorie "cracher constamment sur les logiciels propriétaires sans réfléchir" dont je parlais tout a l'heure ? 

donc meme si ici on est tous d'accord pour dire "je prefere utiliser linux a windows" pour exactement les memes raisons que je citais avant 98% des utilisateurs préfereront windows a linux... et ils ont de tres bonnes raisons. "etre un geek qui aime passer tous ses weekends a recompiler son kernel" ne devrait pas etre une condition pour utiliser un systeme... enfin si, mais alors il ne faut pas s'étonner que d'autres OS aient plus de succés...

----------

## billiob

 *SirRobin2318 wrote:*   

> le projet libre se contentera de faire le gros du programme en disant que l'utilisateur se débrouillera pour le reste tout seul (bah oui pourquoi faire une interface graphique pour les options alors qu'un fichier texte suffit ?) alors qu'un programme proprietaire sera finalisé.

 

Moi je vois le contraire : le développeur, qui est, en général, aussi utilisateur de son logiciel, va certainement ajouter la petite fonctionnalité dont il a besoin, alors que le développeur payé pour programmer, ne le fera pas forcément, ou devra demander à son chef de projet ...

De plus, un programme écrit pour la ligne de commande comporte généralement des possibilités intéressantes pour être scripté. Par exemple, pour nmap(fe), (g)mplayer, et tant d'autres.

----------

## SirRobin2318

 *Quote:*   

> Moi je vois le contraire : le développeur, qui est, en général, aussi utilisateur de son logiciel, va certainement ajouter la petite fonctionnalité dont il a besoin, alors que le développeur payé pour programmer, ne le fera pas forcément, ou devra demander à son chef de projet ...

 

oui tout a fait, la petite fonctionnalité dont il aura besoin... maintenant entre faire un logiciel pour s'amuser seul dans son coin parcequ'il nous facilite la vie et ensuite le mettre en ligne pour les autres et avoir un logiciel fini, il y a une marge. c'est du boulot de faire ca, ca triple la taille du projet... c'est pas le genres de choses que nous les geeks aimons faire... et on aime bien notre linux comme ca. 

 *Quote:*   

> De plus, un programme écrit pour la ligne de commande comporte généralement des possibilités intéressantes pour être scripté. Par exemple, pour nmap(fe), (g)mplayer, et tant d'autres.

 

c'est pour ce genre de raisons que j'utilise linux, oui. mais c'est aussi pour ce genre de raisons que 98% des gens n'utilisent pas linux. 

nous on aime bien ce coté, mais on est les seuls. la majorité des gens prefere avoir un produit fini, facile a utiliser.

----------

## Anthyme

 *billiob wrote:*   

>  *SirRobin2318 wrote:*   le projet libre se contentera de faire le gros du programme en disant que l'utilisateur se débrouillera pour le reste tout seul (bah oui pourquoi faire une interface graphique pour les options alors qu'un fichier texte suffit ?) alors qu'un programme proprietaire sera finalisé. 
> 
> Moi je vois le contraire : le développeur, qui est, en général, aussi utilisateur de son logiciel, va certainement ajouter la petite fonctionnalité dont il a besoin, alors que le développeur payé pour programmer, ne le fera pas forcément, ou devra demander à son chef de projet ...
> 
> De plus, un programme écrit pour la ligne de commande comporte généralement des possibilités intéressantes pour être scripté. Par exemple, pour nmap(fe), (g)mplayer, et tant d'autres.

 

+1

J'ajouterai aussi qu'un programme fait par un benevole passionné sera souvent mieu fait pour ces raison :

-il n'as pas de contraite de temps (ou alors tres rarement) il a pas a finir son programe a l'arrache un vendredi soir

-En général il y met plus de soin et plus de coeur car il est souvent bien plus impliqué dans ce dévellopement

apres je dis pas que les logiciel proprio on pas d'avantage, j'utilise opera !! mais le seul que je vois c qu'il ont plus de moyen (nombre de devellopeur*nombre d'heure de travail) a part ca je vois pas ...

----------

## razer

Concernant les logiciels libres vs proprio, je vais me prendre pour l'avocat du diable :

Un logiciel propriétaire ne sera plus ou peu développé à partir du moment ou il s'est vendu et que cela n'apporterait aucun plus financier de continuer à l'améliorer, à forciori si ce dernier a assis sa notoriété sur un monopole

Exemple : Internet Explorer

Un logiciel libre continuera d'être développé même si son/ses créateurs/s l'estiment terminé et ne veulent plus s'en soucier, car il y aura toujours quelqu'un qui voudra ajouter tel ou tel feature

Exemple : tous pleins

Alors, on peut argumenter sur ce que l'on veut, l'avantage utiliser des logiciels libres dépasse allègrement la notion de liberté, pourtant primordiale, qui en découle

LL = 1

(C) = 0

----------

## TGL

Perso, j''ai été très longtemps fidèle à Galeon, que vraiment j'adorais dans sa version GTK+-1.2. Mais bon, après une longue période de frustration à cause du portage GTK+-2.x qui n'en finissait pas de ne jamais atteindre le même niveau d'ergonomie, j'ai finallement switché sous Firefox, il y a ~1 an je pense. À la base, c'est pas un brouteur que je trouvais très excitant (sympa pour son bon rendu, comme toujours avec Gecko, mais franchement pas terrible niveau ergonomie, enfin à mon goût...). 

Seulement voilà, comme 36 autres l'on dit avant moi, ses nombreuses extensions changent complètement la donne : j'y ai trouvé de quoi, d'une part, corriger tous les aspects ergonomie qui me déplaisaient (TabMix, Optimoz Tweaks, Flat Bookmark Editing, etc.), et d'autre part ajouter une foultitude de features auquelles je n'aurais jamais rêvé mais qui me semblent aujourd'hui indispensables (Customize Google, ConQuery, Download Them All, GreaseMonkey, Stylish, etc.). Donc ouais, je crois que je suis conquis.

Accessoirement, j'ai commencé récemment un taf avec des trucs web dedans, et là encore je bénis FF pour sa palanquée d'extensions spécifiquement destinées à explorer et débugguer la tag-soup et tous ses ingrédients.

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Pour ceux qui utilisent conquery, j'aimerai savoir ce qu'il fait de plus/mieux que NeedleSearch, car ce dernier me permet d'ajouter des moteurs facilement et ca marche plutot pas mal !

 

Je connaissais pas NeedleSearch, mais un rapide coup d'oeil à la doc me donne l'impression qu'il est moins souple que ConQuery : en gros, ses moteurs sont limités à un simple champs texte (qui peuvent éventuellement recevoir plusieurs valeurs si on les sépare par des points-virgules). 

ConQuery lui offre au contraire pas mal de souplesse pour soumettre des formulaires avec plusieurs champs, dont certains seraient du texte libre et d'autres des choix parmi des listes de valeurs prédéfinies. Tu peux, par exemple, intégralement reproduire la page de recherche de ce forum, ou la page "recherche avancée" de Google, etc.  Bon, évidement, à l'usage, les popups de recherche avec 36 widgets ça offre pas très grand intérêt par rapport à leur version Web... Mais utilisée à bon escient, cette souplesse supplémentaire est assez sympa. Cf. par exemple ce plugin pour chercher, via Google, des documents sur le site  Gentoo.org :

http://tdegreni.free.fr/gentoo/conquery/gentoo-simple-google-screenshot.png

Le premier champs, on s'en fout, il est là non-éditable et est affiché à titre informatif (c'est l'adresse du CGI). Le second, c'est ton texte à chercher, le truc habituel quoi. Et le troisième, c'est le petit plus possible seulement grâce à ConQuery : une liste de complément de requête infâmes, genre que tu voudrais pas taper à chaque fois, et qui sert à cibler des groupes de pages spécifiques. Je pense pas que tu pourrais faire ça avec NeedleSearch, ou alors un truc m'a échappé.

Une autre feature sympa de ConQuery, c'est qu'il peut préremplir ton formulaire avec du texte extrait, par expressions régulières, de différentes sources (URL de la page courante, séléction courante, etc.). Je m'en sers par exemple pour accéder à des bugs Gentoo depuis leur numéro : je séléctionne un truc du genre "1234" ou "#1234" ou "bug 1234" ou "bug #1234", puis je clique sur le plugin, et zou, ça file au bug report en question. Et si par contre je n'ai pas fait de séléction qui va bien, bah ça me fait un popup normal, pour me demander de saisir un numéro.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *razer wrote:*   

> Un logiciel propriétaire ne sera plus ou peu développé à partir du moment ou il s'est vendu et que cela n'apporterait aucun plus financier de continuer à l'améliorer, à forciori si ce dernier a assis sa notoriété sur un monopole

 

Ben, idem pour un logiciel libre : le développeur principal n'a plus le temps ni l'envie de continuer, et basta !

Exemple: moi

----------

## razer

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben, idem pour un logiciel libre : le développeur principal n'a plus le temps ni l'envie de continuer, et basta !
> 
> Exemple: moi

 

Et imagine que moi, j'ai le temps et le désir de le continuer

Maintenant confronte avec un logiciel propriétaire

Tu auras alors compris mon message

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, si tu as envie de continuer, mais c'est parfois rare de trouver des mainteneurs d'outils rares, dont le public n'est pas programmeur...

Pour des projets bottants et b...ants genre interface graphique, navigateur web, etc... il y aura toujours du monde qui se pressera au portillon pour participer.

----------

## Temet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ben, idem pour un logiciel libre : le développeur principal n'a plus le temps ni l'envie de continuer, et basta !
> 
> Exemple: moi

 

+1

Y a pléthore de softs libres abandonnés ou qui semblent abandonnés... et non, la plupart du temps il n'y a personne pour les reprendre.

Je ne me plains pas, je ne suis pas capable de les reprendre  :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

un autre truc qui me "gonfle" un peu, c'est la pléthore de licences et leurs incompatibilités : on a ainsi des distributions avec plusieurs CDs (un cd "GPL", un autre "non-GPL"), des install à faire à la main (ex: installer aspell dans Thunderbird)

Bref, l'open source, c'est bien, mais un peu d'organisation, c'est mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## Anthyme

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   
> 
> Ben, idem pour un logiciel libre : le développeur principal n'a plus le temps ni l'envie de continuer, et basta !
> 
> Exemple: moi 
> ...

 

Apres il faut voir la pertinance du programme ... si il a ne serai ce qu'un peu d'interet, un jour un informaticien en aura besoin, tombera dessus mais vera qu'il manque pas mal de truc et il pourra ajouter des fonctionnalité (ou finir le programme) ...

Avec un logiciel propriétaire arrété, on ne se pose meme pas la question ... un logiciel proprio arrété est un logiciel mort (ou en tout cas totallement figé dans le temps)

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> un autre truc qui me "gonfle" un peu, c'est la pléthore de licences et leurs incompatibilités : on a ainsi des distributions avec plusieurs CDs (un cd "GPL", un autre "non-GPL"), des install à faire à la main (ex: installer aspell dans Thunderbird)
> 
> Bref, l'open source, c'est bien, mais un peu d'organisation, c'est mieux 

 

Encore la je ne suis pas d'accord ... ton cas doit s'appliqué au debian, qui ne sont pas connu pour leur automatisme   :Smile:  prend une mepis par exemple elle integre de base logiciel proprio et libre sans faire la distinction. Sinon meme sous gentoo les logiciel proprio s'emerge comme les logiciel libre, le seul bloquage que l'on peu avoir c sur sun-jdk/sun-jre et bien oui il faut accepter une licence et gentoo peu pas l'accepter pour nous, ce n'est pas linux qui va changer les licences des logiciels. Sous d'autre OS tu es obliger d'accepter des licences totallement differente que tu ne lis jamais a chaque install...

----------

## Laifen

Moi j'utilise Epiphany.

Je le trouve très bien et léger.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bienvenue à toi Laifen

----------

## yuk159

Pour moi c'est firefox aussi mais sans extention particulières (m'y pencherai peut-ètre si je trouve un peu de temps), j'aimais bien le galeon dont TGL parlé plus haut ensuite j'ai essayé opera qui est très bien, mais j'ai un serieu problème avec les logiciels non libres en fait.

Donc voilà, pas très interressant mon post...   :Rolling Eyes: 

a+

----------

## nonas

Pour moi c'est firefox (toujours en version 1.0.8, donc y'a surement des extensions plus trop utiles) avec les extensions suivantes :

-Adblock, vraiment super agréable la navigation sans pub, quand on se retrouve sans on se sent agressé de partout.

-Tab Mix Plus, LE gestionnaire de tabs, comme beaucoup avant j'étais avec Tabbrowser extensions, mais à un moment les versions étaient vraiment affreuses (memory leak et lenteur horrible), avec TMB j'ai retrouvé un Fx rapide et "léger".

-Mountyzilla, joueurs de trolls unissez vous ! À mort les TK !  :Very Happy: 

-Bookmark Backup, comme son nom l'indique, ça sauvegarde vos bookmarks à chaque fermeture, je me rends compte que je l'utilise pas beaucoup, jvais peut-être la virer.

-Forecastfox, en même temps (ahah) comme il pleut toujours en Normandie   :Rolling Eyes: 

-Image Zoom

-Plain Text Links, ça évite toujours de devoir copier l'url et la coller.

-CustomizeGoogle

-MediaPlayerConnectivity, j'ai retesté mplayerplug-in récemment bah non, MPC est mille fois mieux y'a pas à dire.

-QuickJava, permet de désactiver/activer le java(script) d'un clic.

----------

## Laifen

Je vais peut être en faire criser plus d'un en parlant de ça... désolé si c'est le cas.

Quand j'utilisais Firefox (1.0.7) sous Ubuntu, il laggait pas mal... il avait trop de mal.

Une fois passé sous Gentoo, Epiphany était là par défault alors je l'ai utilisé et adopté  :Very Happy: .

Je me pencherai peut être sur Galeon plus tard.

----------

## 1ino1eum_4the_win

Yop !

moi j'utilise éphipany pasque je trouve qu'il s'accord bien et s'integre bien dans le bureau gnome, qu'il est tres simple d'utilisation et qu'il est efficace sans rajouter de plugin. 

Ce que j'apreci particuliermeent :

la facilité d'activation du plugin pour qu'il soit compatible avec lifearea, mon lecteur rss.

son systeme de signets avec des tags ... c'est plus intuitif et ca permet de gerer un plus gros bordel de bookmark sans se prendre la tete : (par exemple si on veu bookmarker ce forum , et qu'on a une section gentoo, et une section forum, dans ses signet avec firefox ... on esite a le metre soit dans l'un, soit dans l'autre ... et on peu ensuite galerer a le retrouver. Avec epyphanie, tu coche gentoo, et forum (ou bien on cree le topic a la volée), et c'est bon :p  et en plus il range les bookmark suivant un ordre logique avec meme des sous section automatique).

----------

## E11

Je n'ai pas lu tout les postes, (ou du moins je ne me rappelle pas de tous ^^) mais il y a quand même quelque chose qui me frappe... On parle toujours de firefox, Opera, ... , mais y a-t-il des utilisateurs de mozilla (non firefox) ?

Personnelement, je ne l'ai jamais vraiment aimé car je n'ai jamais réussi a m'adapter au style d'utilisation... (entre autre, la façon dont il fallait ouvrir un nouvel anglet qd on ne connait pas les raccourci...) mais je suis vraiment étonné de ne voir aucune réaction en sa faveur, car il me paraissait quand même être un naviguateur réputé... (et de qualité ?)

Voilà, s'il y a tjrs des utilisateurs de mozilla (non-Ff), je serais intéressé par leurs avis/expériences...

----------

## Anthyme

Si t'avais bien lu le topic tu aurai vu qu'il y en a au moins un  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Laifen wrote:*   

> Je vais peut être en faire criser plus d'un en parlant de ça... désolé si c'est le cas.
> 
> Quand j'utilisais Firefox (1.0.7) sous Ubuntu, il laggait pas mal... il avait trop de mal.
> 
> Une fois passé sous Gentoo, Epiphany était là par défault alors je l'ai utilisé et adopté .
> ...

 

Salut,

C'est plus la peine pour Galeon, Galeon et epiphany ont de nouveau fusionner.

Pour ma part j'ai pas voté, j'utilise le renard, mais trop gourmand, et je n'ai pas essayé les autres et regardé ce qu'ils donnent pour la video et la radio sur le net ainsi que le flash alors si vous me dite que...j'essayerai et je voterai.

Voilà.

----------

## Magic Banana

Ce n'est pas un renard mais un panda rouge (cf. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panda_rouge).   :Wink: 

Sinon pour ma part c'est Firefox mais je n'ai pas trop passé de temps à étudier les alternatives. Epiphany en particulier m'attire... Je l'essaierai un de ces quatres.

----------

## Mickael

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ce n'est pas un renard mais un panda rouge (cf. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panda_rouge).  
> 
> 

 je sais. Mais je suis pas sur d'une chose : est-ce une blague (bon et bien tu sors elle est nulle   :Razz:  ) ou alors t'as pas compris ce que je disais... mais c'est pas grave la banane, tu sais on est tous passé par là...   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Euh... Je n'ai pas dû comprendre (et je suppose que je ne comprends toujours pas  :Embarassed:  ). Donc je sors quand même : --> []

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Ce n'est pas un renard mais un panda rouge (cf. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panda_rouge).  
> 
>  je sais. Mais je suis pas sur d'une chose : est-ce une blague (bon et bien tu sors elle est nulle   ) ou alors t'as pas compris ce que je disais... mais c'est pas grave la banane, tu sais on est tous passé par là...  

 

Un renard, en anglais, c'est Red Fox, par contre, un panda rouge... c'est Firefox... c'est tout  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Euh... Je n'ai pas dû comprendre (et je suppose que je ne comprends toujours pas  ). Donc je sors quand même : --> []

 Regarde bien l'avatar de MickTux et compare-le aux photos du lien wikipedia que tu as donné.

Tu ne remarques toujours rien ??

----------

## Mickael

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*    *Magic Banana wrote:*   Ce n'est pas un renard mais un panda rouge (cf. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panda_rouge).  
> 
>  je sais. Mais je suis pas sur d'une chose : est-ce une blague (bon et bien tu sors elle est nulle   ) ou alors t'as pas compris ce que je disais... mais c'est pas grave la banane, tu sais on est tous passé par là...   
> 
> Un renard, en anglais, c'est Red Fox, par contre, un panda rouge... c'est Firefox... c'est tout 

 

Alors c'est moi qui sors et c'est banana qui reste,   :Embarassed:  Là je crois que vous pouvez tapper.

----------

## bibi.skuk

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Euh... Je n'ai pas dû comprendre (et je suppose que je ne comprends toujours pas  ). Donc je sors quand même : --> [] Regarde bien l'avatar de MickTux et compare-le aux photos du lien wikipedia que tu as donné.
> 
> Tu ne remarques toujours rien ??

 

héhé un jour... je regarderai les avatars...

----------

## Mickael

Je sais plus ou j'en suis là, vient magic banana on sort comme des grands, tu peux venir bibi.skuk.

EDIT ; CA Y EST j'ai percuté!!!!!!!!!!!!! holalalal, je sors tout seul, quand j'ai dit, moi c'est le renard, mais non, c'est (en anglais panda etc) holalala la honte!!!!!!!!!!!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

>  je n'ai pas essayé les autres et regardé ce qu'ils donnent pour la video et la radio sur le net ainsi que le flash alors si vous me dite que...j'essayerai et je voterai.

 

Konqueror avec Kmplayer fait tout ça.

(avec kaffeine aussi mais avec kaffeine, Konqueror plantait tout le temps et kaffeine il fait chier: il se met partout par défaut dans ton sytème, il met 20 raccourcis partout, il te pollue ton clic droit ... bref, le prog le plus intrusif que j'ai jamais vu ... après Windows qui pollue tous les foyers  :Mad: )

----------

## nemo13

 *bibi.skuk wrote:*   

>  *yoyo wrote:*    *Magic Banana wrote:*   Euh... Je n'ai pas dû comprendre (et je suppose que je ne comprends toujours pas  ). Donc je sors quand même : --> [] Regarde bien l'avatar de MickTux et compare-le aux photos du lien wikipedia que tu as donné.
> 
> Tu ne remarques toujours rien ?? 
> 
> héhé un jour... je regarderai les avatars...

 

Houps! je croyais que c'était un raton-laveur ( on voit la langue )

Effectivement, une fois mes lunettes nettoyées ...  :Cool: 

Sinon pour se recentrer :

firefox car :

il me suffit

c'est le premier "libre" que j'ai connu ------> attachement sentimental

c'est le premier qui n'a mis à dispo les onglets ; l'anti pop-up et le bloquages des pub ( Adblock ).

donc aucune raison d'aller voir une autre crèmerie.

Et en cas de coup dur ( perte de X) links -g

A+

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> Regarde bien l'avatar de MickTux et compare-le aux photos du lien wikipedia que tu as donné. 

 

[] --> J'aurais dû prétendre que j'utilisais links. Ca m'aurait fait une bonne excuse... OK, je resors... --> []

----------

## Enlight

Perso c'est konqueror si je suis sous kde, et firefox le cas échéant (je plussoie le côté intrusif de kafféïne que j'ai du mal à saquer au passage) après quand t'es sous kde c'est quand même assez dément d'avoir de côté un onglet pour controler ton amarok etc... sans avoir à chercher plus loin, déplacer toutes les fenêtres etc...

Sinon comme dit FF j'aime beaucoup hormis les temps de chargement imblérables (aussi si y'avait pas 15 scripts qui se tatent le cul à faire 1000 test (les mêmes en plus) pour savoir si c'est mozilla que je lance ou si c'est firefox (il me semble que le premier script s'appele firefox bordel)) bref puis j'aimerai comprendre ce qu'ils branlent à ajuster les variables où chercher les libs au lieu d'ajouter à ld.so.conf...

----------

## E11

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> Si t'avais bien lu le topic tu aurai vu qu'il y en a au moins un 

 

Ca ne fait pas beaucoup ! sur 106 votes actuellemnt... Je croyais qu'il avait plus de succès que ça moi...

----------

## DidgeriDude

Perso, c'est Opera, depuis 6 ans environ. J'ai même une install Windows sur ma clé USB si j'en ai besoin, on ne sait jamais...

Pourquoi Opera ? Ben une fois qu'on a utilisé la navigation par onglets et le blocage des popups, ce qui était rare, ou peu utilisé, quand j'ai découvert Opera, on ne peut plus s'en passer. Une fois que d'autres s'y sont enfin mis, je les ai essayés, mais je suis toujours revenu à Opera !

C'est vrai que certaines pages sous Opera ne s'affichent pas encore correctement, et qu'il m'arrive d'utiliser Firefox pour certains sites (en fait un seul : celui des impôts  :Evil or Very Mad: ) mais je ne trouve pas forcément cela gênant...

C'est pas OpenSource ? C'est vrai, c'est peut-être dommage (et peut-être pas... en fait), mais bon ça me convient !

----------

## theniaky

Je trouve que depuis que Firefox est devenu aussi populaire, il s'est engraissé et est limite aussi gourmand que le navigateur mozilla classique... C'est dommage parce qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup d'alternative. On peut penser à epiphany mais c'est préférable d'utiliser gnome... Konqueror ----> KDE... Opera est pas mal mais sans plus (et pas libre...) J'ai testé kazehakase (oui, une nom à coucher dehors   :Very Happy:  ) mais c'est pas top... Je suis peut être difficile mais je trouve que je quitterais volontiers firefox si il y avait une bonne alternative ! Il parait que sous windows il y a kameleon qui est vraiment bien et léger... Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de version nunux

[EDIT] Je me fais mentir moi-même et je vous conseille vivement flock !! C'est un navigateur léger (et il l'est vraiment lui) basé sur le moteur gecko. Il peut utiliser les même plugin que firefox ou mozilla (mplayer, flash...) et il y a pas mal d'extensions firefox qui ont été converties. Je le teste depuis quelques minutes et je sens que je vais l'adopter !!

```
http://gentoo-wiki.com/Flock/Installation
```

----------

## Temet

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> il s'est engraissé et est limite aussi gourmand que le navigateur mozilla classique...

 

Bien plus mon ami, bien plus!!!!

Je vais jeter un oeil à Flock ... même si je suis en Italie et ma Gentoo en France. (vers mi Juillet vous verrez ptet un topic "Comment mettre à jour ma Gentoo après 6 mois de sommeil??? lol")

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de trouver une page sympa pour modifier firefox pour qu'il utilise le rendu de QT et qu'il se fonde mieux dans Kde.

http://konquefox.free.fr/index_fr.html

----------

## anigel

Comme beaucoup ici, j'utilise Firefox. Je me suis penché voilà quelques temps sur opera également, qui m'a très agréablement surpris. Rapide, ergonomique, intégration plus que correcte des flux multimédias. Et puis j'ai laissé tomber, probablement plus par habitude qu'autre chose. Mais j'y pense...

Firefox a quand même le gros avantage de l'extensibilité, avec la montagne de plugins dédiés qu'on trouve aujourd'hui. Les miens sont plutôt classiques : Adblock + plugin de màj, Tabbrowser préferences, Mouse gestures, flat bookmark editing (merci le forum  :Wink:  ), et... c'est tout.

Par contre, j'ai rencontré un problème depuis pas mal de temps, que je n'ai jamais pris le temps de solutionner : firefox, sous KDE, a vraiment un rendu pourrave (polices trop petites, pas d'AA, etc...). Bon, je me sers plus que rarement de KDE, mais quand même... Si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré le problème, et trouvé les solutions, je suis preneur.

----------

## titoucha

Pour la taille des polices tu peux lui indiquer dans les préférences la tailles minimum des polices et aussi jouer sur la résolution à l'écran en dpi.

Petite question quesque tu entends par AA.

----------

## Temet

Anti Anliasing

----------

## anigel

Oups, pardon : AA = anti-aliasing dans mon esprit.

Côté taille de police, j'avais bien sûr essayé d'augmenter les valeurs dans les préférences de firefox. Mais alors après... bonjour le rendu dans gnome ! Bref, pour le moment je ne suis jamais arrivé à avoir un rendu correct des 2 côtés. Pas bien grave en soi, mais ne serait-ce que pour ma culture, j'aurais bien aimé comprendre ce qui posait ce problème  :Wink:  !

----------

## bibi.skuk

Bon, je suis en train de tester flock... c'est vrai que c'est plus leger, mais il va y avoir du boulot pour passer les extentions que je veux, et avoir un theme décent  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Oups, pardon : AA = anti-aliasing dans mon esprit.
> 
> Côté taille de police, j'avais bien sûr essayé d'augmenter les valeurs dans les préférences de firefox. Mais alors après... bonjour le rendu dans gnome ! Bref, pour le moment je ne suis jamais arrivé à avoir un rendu correct des 2 côtés. Pas bien grave en soi, mais ne serait-ce que pour ma culture, j'aurais bien aimé comprendre ce qui posait ce problème  !

 

J'ai eu la même surprise il y a quelque temps, j'ai trouvé la solution (en tout cas, qui me convient) :

 au niveau de firefox, je laisse les tailles de polices d'origine

 dans kde, j'augmente de 1 toutes les tailles de polices originales (dans les préférences de kde)

 au retour sur gnome : horrible, donc : un logout, puis login en console, et :

```

$ rm ~/.fonts.cache-1

```

J'avais mis 2 heures à la trouver celle-là : et depuis, c'est parfait sous gnome, et sous kde çà me convient, bien que je l'utilise rarement, mais c'est pour le principe   :Very Happy: 

Edit : En fait, je me suis aperçu que la manip ci-dessus était simplement pour l'environnement kde, mais n'influencait pas les applications gtk. Pour ces dernières, il faut donc lancer /usr/libexec/gnome-settings-daemon au démarrage de KDE pour avoir le même rendu que sous gnome.

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Par contre, j'ai rencontré un problème depuis pas mal de temps, que je n'ai jamais pris le temps de solutionner : firefox, sous KDE, a vraiment un rendu pourrave (polices trop petites, pas d'AA, etc...). Bon, je me sers plus que rarement de KDE, mais quand même... Si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré le problème, et trouvé les solutions, je suis preneur.

 

As-tu essayé x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt ?

----------

## theniaky

Pour Flock, j'ai trouvé toutes les extensions que j'avais sur firefox : All-in-one-gestures, Flashgot, ForecastFox ! Donc je suis plutôt content. Il me manque juste le fasterfox qui n'est pas non plus une obligation. Par contre pour les thèmes, je suis preneur parce que c'est vrai que j'ai pas trouvé mon bonheur...

----------

## lesourbe

vitesse des browsers sous zindozs

----------

## theniaky

Dans l'ensemble, je trouve que les navigateurs mettent du temps à se charger à froid... Pourtant j'ai testé preload, mais je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu... Faudrait que je me tente prelink, peut etre que c'est efficace

[EDIT] Certains chiffres me paraissent bizzare quand même. Par exemple, firefox sous windows ne met pas autant de temps pour se lancer à froid ! Je trouve même qu'il est plus rapide que sous linux. D'ailleurs, beaucoup disent par exemple que Internet Explorer se charge plus rapidement parce que windows charge les librairies en mémoire : ça m'étonne parce qu'en lançant IE avec wine, il est toujours plus rapide que firefox   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Temet

Avec KDE t'as une option pour précharger une instance de Konqueror ... du coup il se lance instantanément. C'est ptet pour çà les résultats qu'on peut voir sur le test.

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Par exemple, firefox sous windows ne met pas autant de temps pour se lancer à froid ! Je trouve même qu'il est plus rapide que sous linux. 

 

Je confirme...

J'ai voté konqueror mais bon je change souvent d'avis donc peut être que dans un mois je passerais à autre chose. 

Pour le moment je suis sous kde je n'utilise rien d'autre mais j'aime un peu tout alors... peut être que dans un mois je serais sous Enlightenment.

J'ai donc (re)découvert la bête il y a peu (quand j'ai installé ma gentoo pour la 2ème fois en fait, install définitive) après avoir galéré avec firefox sous mandriva (temps de chargement effrayant, plantage et trucs cheloux avec certaines polices) bah j'ai decidé de tester KDE juste pour konqueror, kopete et kpdf.

Konqueror m'intriguait...

Franchement j'aime bien le split des fenêtres je gère mes tabs comme je l'entend et sauf exeption je n'ai aucun problèmes quand je navigue sur le web (hotmail en é un depuis quelques temps plus moyen d'afficher ma page de réception pour lire mes mails..., rien de bien grave donc). 

J'ouvre dans un onglet un document pdf dans un autre un site web ca explique des choses faut que je regarde dans un répertoire je split l'onglet j'ouvre un fichier et jamais je me perd dans les fenêtres (ca m'arrivait souvent avant: je fais toujours plein de truc a la fois).

Bien sur Firefox est exellent d'ailleur j'attend les dernières versions puisque qu'apparemment certains disent quelles fonctionnent mieux. Mais Konqueror est vraiment pratique j'espere qu'il continuera à évoluer qu'il intègrera un tas de petit plus comme le fait firefox.

EN ce qui concerne le style QT ou GTK pfff je n'ai aucun problèmes ni avec l'un ni avec l'autre je trouve juste QT plus rapide à la détente que GTK, à moins que ce soit KDE plus rapide à la détente que gnome (jamais essayé la dernière version de gnome), je vois pas pourquoi m'en fiche je fais juste que constater sur ma machine (sancho-->kmldonkey yakuake-->un équivalent sous gnome (sais plus le nom) et même amule je trouvais qu'il avait du mal (pour redimensionner à l'intérieur de la fenêtre upload/download). J'ai pas encore changé de machine (pentium à 1.3Gz, 384Mo de RAM) juste d'environnement et là j'ai pas de soucis à ce niveau là.

Bref sinon l'un ou autre je trouve le thème d'icone de base affreux donc je change (question de gout   :Wink:  ).

Edit: ha et pourtant avant j'avais tendance à dire que le tout en un c bidon en fait ca dépend pour quoi...

----------

## E11

Mmmh,

Je n'ai jamais vraiment fait attention à la rapidité de firefox sous windows comparé à linux donc je ne peux dire lequel est plus rapide.

Par contre, il y a une chose que je ne comprends pas trop (et que vous allez sans doute m'expliquer   :Laughing: ), pourquoi firefox 1.5 pese environ 8mb sous linux et 4.5mb sous windows ? On passe presque du simple au double   :Shocked:  ? 

Serait-ce parce que certaines librairies que requiert firefox ne sont pas toujours présente sous linux alors qu'elles le seraient sous windows ? (pure essais d'explication made in moi-même   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Mickael

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Par contre, j'ai rencontré un problème depuis pas mal de temps, que je n'ai jamais pris le temps de solutionner : firefox, sous KDE, a vraiment un rendu pourrave (polices trop petites, pas d'AA, etc...). Bon, je me sers plus que rarement de KDE, mais quand même... Si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré le problème, et trouvé les solutions, je suis preneur. 
> 
> As-tu essayé x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt ?

 

Et tu connais son petit frère sous gnome stp?? Je serais bien curieux de voir ce que donne Opéra sous gnome afin que je puisse abandonner ce panda-roux   :Wink:  (mais qui est donc visé par ce petit rappel  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Temet

Il n'y a pas d'équivalent dans l'autre sens.

----------

## theniaky

Finalement j'ai laissé tomber Flock qui buggait à moitié et je me suis tourné vers opera... Il y a pas mal de petits détails intéressants ! Il est rapide et en plus il y a des tas de thèmes facilement installables. Il me manque juste la possibilité de naviguer entre chaque onglet à l'aide de la molette, mais bon... On peut pas tout avoir !

----------

## anigel

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Et tu connais son petit frère sous gnome stp?? Je serais bien curieux de voir ce que donne Opéra sous gnome afin que je puisse abandonner ce panda-roux   (mais qui est donc visé par ce petit rappel  )

 

Opera marche très bien sous Gnome, sans ajout particulier.

J'ai bien noté vos suggestions, et je les mettrais en oeuvre dès que j'aurais 10 min de dispo d'affilée  :Wink: . Merci !

----------

## Kangourou

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Finalement j'ai laissé tomber Flock qui buggait à moitié et je me suis tourné vers opera... Il y a pas mal de petits détails intéressants ! Il est rapide et en plus il y a des tas de thèmes facilement installables. Il me manque juste la possibilité de naviguer entre chaque onglet à l'aide de la molette, mais bon... On peut pas tout avoir !

 

Sisi tu peux   :Cool:  suffit que tu regle tes boutons de la molettes pour les action "switch to next page" et  "switch to previous page"  dans la configuration, partie souris.

----------

## Mickael

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   Et tu connais son petit frère sous gnome stp?? Je serais bien curieux de voir ce que donne Opéra sous gnome afin que je puisse abandonner ce panda-roux   (mais qui est donc visé par ce petit rappel  ) 
> 
> Opera marche très bien sous Gnome, sans ajout particulier.
> 
> J'ai bien noté vos suggestions, et je les mettrais en oeuvre dès que j'aurais 10 min de dispo d'affilée . Merci !

 

J'ai testé, mais l'affichage sans les bibliothèques de kde, c'est tout de même un peu moche. Disons que son intégration dans gnome n'est pas des plus élégante, à moins que je suis passer au travers de LA petite astuce qui ferait la différence...

----------

## guilc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> J'ai testé, mais l'affichage sans les bibliothèques de kde, c'est tout de même un peu moche. Disons que son intégration dans gnome n'est pas des plus élégante, à moins que je suis passer au travers de LA petite astuce qui ferait la différence...

 

Bah "l'intégration" dans kde est aussi horrible (d'ailleurs, je vois pas d'intégration : pas moyen d'utiliser le theme kde, les fontes de kde sans se prendre la tête à modifier la conf fonte par fonte dans opera...)

C'est d'ailleurs le principal reproche que je fais a opera...

----------

## Anthyme

moi opera ca tourne parrail sous un environnement GTK ou QT ... (surtout si tu met le flag qt-static)

----------

## Temet

Opera est une appli QT, pas une appli KDE, spa pareil ^^

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Opera est une appli QT, pas une appli KDE, spa pareil ^^

 

Sauf que les applis Qt normales, sosu kde, prennent le theme kde, les fontes kde, etc...

Ce que opera ne fait pas...

----------

## Temet

T'es sûr de ton coup? (je ne peux pas tester :/)

C'est ptet tout simplement que Opera est thèmable séparément, ce qui n'est pas forcément un mal.

Parce qu'une appli Qt normale n'utilise pas par exemple la boite de dialogue open/save de KDE, et ça j'en suis sûr!

NB: je veux rentrer en France et retrouver ma Gentoo :'''''(

Libérez moi du démon XP :'''''''''(

----------

## loopx

vive opera   :Cool: 

 :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Arrow: [ ]

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> T'es sûr de ton coup? (je ne peux pas tester :/)
> 
> C'est ptet tout simplement que Opera est thèmable séparément, ce qui n'est pas forcément un mal.
> 
> Parce qu'une appli Qt normale n'utilise pas par exemple la boite de dialogue open/save de KDE, et ça j'en suis sûr!

 

Effectivement, le filechooser de kde est un widget spécifique, et n'est donc pas utilisable en Qt pur. Mais ça n'empêche pas de thémer les widgets pur Qt et les fontes à la sauce kde, ce qui est plutôt pas mal dans un environnement kde !

Le problème de Opera : tu considères que c'est bien que ce soit thémable a part, mais je trouve franchement déplorable qu'il soit impossible de l'intégrer correctement a un environnement cohérent, c'est a dire désactiver tout le thémage... C'est d'ailleur la principale raison qui me rebute dans son utilisation : ça fait verrue au milieu de mon desktop, et ça, j'y suis allergique  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Oui mais bon, Opera n'est pas un soft KDE hein ^^

Ca marche même sous doze.

Sinon Konqueror il s'intègre très bien dans KDE ^^

----------

## Jellyffs

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/2098/capture3om.png

Je suis un FF lover, mais par curiosité je l'ai comparer avec Opera (que je ne connais pas du tout).

Comme on le constate sur le screenshot, niveau mémoire utilisée, c'est du simple au double...   :Shocked:   Et question rapidité Opéra est bluffant.

Je crois qu'Opéra mérite le coup d'oeil. 

Tiens un truc qui m'énerve:

Ouvrir une tab sous FF >> ctrl+t

Ouvrir une tab sous Opera >> ctrl+n (encore pire    :Confused:  )

Faut vraiment être tordu de l'esprit/doigts ?

----------

## Darkael

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouvrir une tab sous FF >> ctrl+t
> 
> Ouvrir une tab sous Opera >> ctrl+n (encore pire    )
> ...

 

Sous opera tu peux changer ça dans les préférences. Mais sinon dans la version 9 beta, ils sont passés à ctrl+t par défaut.

----------

## guilc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui mais bon, Opera n'est pas un soft KDE hein ^^
> 
> Ca marche même sous doze.

 

Peut-être, mais c'est un soft Qt. C'est très bete de ne pas laisser la possibilité d'exploiter la thémabilité de Qt...

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon Konqueror il s'intègre très bien dans KDE ^^

 

La n'est pas le problème   :Neutral: 

----------

## LaMs

Firefox all the way!

J'utilise konqueror que pour la navigation dans mes dossier et mes fichiers en plus du protocole fish

LaMs

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Perso c'est konqueror si je suis sous kde, et firefox le cas échéant (je plussoie le côté intrusif de kafféïne que j'ai du mal à saquer au passage) après quand t'es sous kde c'est quand même assez dément d'avoir de côté un onglet pour controler ton amarok etc... sans avoir à chercher plus loin, déplacer toutes les fenêtres etc...

 

Comment fais tu (amarok contrôlé via konqueror) ?

+

----------

## idodesuke

Bah rien normalement, juste tu ouvre konqueror puis F9 pour faire apparaitre Le "Navigation Panel", ya l'historique, les bookmarks blabla et un onglet pour amarok.

Si yé pas tu dois pouvoir l'ajouter avec click droit "configure navigation panel" "add new"

En fait c juste l'onglet de "context" d'amarok tu peux pas parcourir ta collection. Si t'as juste un controle pr le son play pause etc...

----------

## yoyo

Bon, j'ai testé opéra après toutes les bonnes critiques postées ici. Et en effet, il est vraiment rapide à lancer (à froid), joli, il intègre les tabs d'entrée (faut aimer mais si je vous dis que j'utilise fluxbox ...), se mets "à jour" à la volée (changement de la langue de l'interface, thème etc.) ce qui est appréciable, la petite corbeille à droite qui mémorise les onglets fermés d'origine etc. Il faudrait que j'y passe un peu plus de temps car il me manque certaines fonctionnalités ajoutées par les plugins de firefox mais le premier contact a été vraiment satisfaisant; dommage qu'il y ait cette fenêtre de licence à accepter au premier lancement ...

 *Jellyffs wrote:*   

> Tiens un truc qui m'énerve:
> 
> Ouvrir une tab sous FF >> ctrl+t
> 
> Ouvrir une tab sous Opera >> ctrl+n (encore pire    )
> ...

 Pour les doigts je ne sais pas mais pour l'esprit ça n'est pas le cas :

ctrl+n => "n" pour nouvelle page. Du coup pour Opera une nouvelle page correspond à un nouvel onglet (nouvelle fenêtre == ctrl+alt+n). À croire que ses devs essaies de favoriser leur utilisation (mais qui s'en plaindra   :Wink:  ). D'ailleurs à l'ouverture on aperçoit un bouton "nouvelle page" à gauche du premier onglet et ce bouton ouvre un nouvel onglet et pas une nouvelle fenêtre.   :Rolling Eyes: 

ctrl+t => "t" pour tabs soit onglets en français. Les devs de mozilla font une "plus grande différence" entre un onglet et une page/fenêtre (pour eux ctrl+n == nouvelle fenêtre). Ils n'essaient pas d'influencer l'utilisateur.

----------

## theniaky

Plutôt d'accord avec ton analyse... et en effet : il me manque aussi quelques fonctionalités que m'ont apporté les plugins de firefox

Par contre, opera m'a planté 2 fois en quelques jours... Rien de bien grave parce qu'il gère bien les recouvrement de session, mais c'est pas non plus rassurant...

----------

## Darkael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> l faudrait que j'y passe un peu plus de temps car il me manque certaines fonctionnalités ajoutées par les plugins de firefox

 

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Plutôt d'accord avec ton analyse... et en effet : il me manque aussi quelques fonctionalités que m'ont apporté les plugins de firefox
> 
> 

 

Juste par curiosité, c'est quoi les fonctionnalités qui vous manquent?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, opera m'a planté 2 fois en quelques jours... Rien de bien grave parce qu'il gère bien les recouvrement de session, mais c'est pas non plus rassurant...

 

Perso depuis que je l'utilise, je n'ai vu opera planter que sur un truc, c'est slashdot depuis qu'ils ont mis le nouveau CSS, je sais pas pourquoi...

----------

## yoyo

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Juste par curiosité, c'est quoi les fonctionnalités qui vous manquent?

 Perso, les trucs style gmail notification, yahoo! mail notification, image zoom qui permet d'ajuster une image trop grande (ou trop petite) à la taille de la page, conquery qui permet de faire des requètes sur bugzilla etc depuis le menu contextuel (clic droit) et tab mix plus (ou équivalent) qui permet de choisir l'ordre d'ouverture des onglets et de définir les actions associées à des combinaisons clavier-souris.

Ensuite, je viens de remarquer un truc assez gênant pour moi : la gestion des flux rss et des signets personnels. J'aime bien la "barre personnelle" de firefox où j'y colle mes signets "courants" et les fluxs rss dont les titres se "déroulent" au passage de la souris.

Et aussi la "barre de navigation" (qui apparaît quand on clique sur le bord de fenètre gauche) qui n'est pas dimensionnable : j'y ai collé la page d'acceuil de yahoo! mail et elle m'a pris un bon quart de la largeur de ma fenêtre (alors que les icônes restent "normales").

Enfin je le redis, je n'y ai pas passé 10 minutes alors bon il y a certainement des possibilités que j'ai loupées ...

----------

## Kangourou

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   Juste par curiosité, c'est quoi les fonctionnalités qui vous manquent? 
> 
> Et aussi la "barre de navigation" (qui apparaît quand on clique sur le bord de fenètre gauche) qui n'est pas dimensionnable : j'y ai collé la page d'acceuil de yahoo! mail et elle m'a pris un bon quart de la largeur de ma fenêtre (alors que les icônes restent "normales").

 

Elle est redimensionnable chez moi   :Surprised: 

----------

## Darkael

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> mage zoom qui permet d'ajuster une image trop grande (ou trop petite) à la taille de la page
> 
> 

 

Y'a bien une fonction de zoom (ctrl+/-), mais ça zoome toute la page, je ne pense pas que c'est ce que tu veux... Je sais pas si on peut faire  une image en particulier.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  conquery qui permet de faire des requètes sur bugzilla etc depuis le menu contextuel (clic droit) 
> 
> 

 

Je dirais créer une entrée bugzilla dans la liste des moteurs de recherche, et tu peux ensuite faire clic-droit -> 'search with'

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> et tab mix plus (ou équivalent) qui permet de choisir l'ordre d'ouverture des onglets
> 
> 

 

ça c'est dans les préférences, mais je sais pas si ça fait tout ce que fait TabMix Plus (ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas utilisé)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> et de définir les actions associées à des combinaisons clavier-souris.
> 
> 

 

Ca aussi c'est dans les préférences, tu peux associer à peu près toutes les actions à une combinaison clavier, clavier+souris, souris et même voix!

Pour le reste de tes problèmes je sais pas, c'est des trucs que je n'utilise pas...

----------

## theniaky

Pour la barre personnelle, elle existe aussi : faut juste la faire apparaître   :Wink: 

Sinon, j'ai migré sur opera pour une seule raison en fait : ça m'a affolé quand j'ai vu firefox pomper jusqu'à 150 Mo de ram... Franchement c'est limite. Ca arrive surtout quand on lui demande d'aller choper des fichier par ftp. Sur opera, il me fait jamais ça dans les mêmes conditions

----------

## marvin rouge

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> Bah rien normalement, juste tu ouvre konqueror puis F9 pour faire apparaitre Le "Navigation Panel", ya l'historique, les bookmarks blabla et un onglet pour amarok.
> 
> Si yé pas tu dois pouvoir l'ajouter avec click droit "configure navigation panel" "add new"
> 
> En fait c juste l'onglet de "context" d'amarok tu peux pas parcourir ta collection. Si t'as juste un controle pr le son play pause etc...

 

Ah ouais, venant de KDE je m'attendais à un truc de malade, genre amarok complètement intégré dans Konqueror avec une jolie interface puissante. Bon. Tant pis.

merci

----------

## Babali

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *idodesuke wrote:*   Bah rien normalement, juste tu ouvre konqueror puis F9 pour faire apparaitre Le "Navigation Panel", ya l'historique, les bookmarks blabla et un onglet pour amarok.
> 
> Si yé pas tu dois pouvoir l'ajouter avec click droit "configure navigation panel" "add new"
> 
> En fait c juste l'onglet de "context" d'amarok tu peux pas parcourir ta collection. Si t'as juste un controle pr le son play pause etc... 
> ...

 

Mdr je viens de decouvrir qu'il y avait un onglet amarock dans konqueror !

Trop lol, j'adore kde on decouvre toujours de nouvelles choses fun  :Wink: 

Au passage konqueror for the win  :Wink: 

Plus precisement je fais tout avec konqueror, et quand ca passe pas, j'ai firefox-bin de cote.

Je trouve que la gestion des bookmarks est moins bonne sur konqueror que sur firefox.

Voila sinon konqueror s'integre bien dans mon environement, il a mon theme d'icone et qt, la plupart des pages web passent bien.

Un autre truc que j'adore, c'est quand une pages web propose un lien vers un fichier source, ouvrir dans un onglet et paf kwrite s'integre dans konqueror => coloration syntaxique, depliage du code etc...

voila  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Pour la barre personnelle, elle existe aussi : faut juste la faire apparaître   

 

Comment qu'on l'a fait apparaître ?   :Laughing: 

Je trouve pas   :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

[EDIT] Après 10 min de chipot, j'ai fini par trouver lol   :Laughing:  (je suis passé 5X devant sans le voir   :Confused: )

----------

## E11

Voilà, un petit compte rendu made in moi-même càd je qui suis moi !   :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Après mes quelques jours d'utilisations des deux navigateurs, the winner issssss .........

disons qu'ils ont chacun leurs avantages... !   :Laughing: 

Je ne saurais trop en conseiller l'un ou l'autre... Il y a certaines choses que je trouves beaucoup mieu gérer sous firefox et d'autres choses pour lesquels je trouve opera bien meilleur...

En réalité pour moi, je résumerais bien firefox et opera, comme le premier étant une valeur sûre, moins rapide mais fiable et à l'aize dans 99% des sites, alors que le second, me parait beaucoup plus rapide, plus facilement configurable, mais ayant encore besoin de quelques améliorations et/ou une meilleur reconnaissance de la part de certains programmeurs web...

Une des choses que j'ai remarqué chez opera (qui est dans la plupart des cas un avantage), est la "sauvegarde" des pages régulièrement visités, de manière à ne pas devoir les rechargés entièrement. J'ai eu ça sur quelques sites, et c'est vrai que ça accélère fortement l'entrée sur le site. Le problème c'est que parfois, opera loupe certaines modifications, ce qui peut s'avérer être embêtant... (je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment une sauvegarde, mais j'ai eu ce problème 2-3X... p-e est-ce un bug dans ma version ?)

Sinon, pour un bref résumers des défauts/avantages que j'ai pu constater...

FIREFOX :

+ Logiciel Libre

+ Nombreux plug-ins

+ Design

+ Fiablité

+ Toolbar (liens rapides) bcp mieu gérée

+ ...

- Lenteur

- Consomation

- Configuration difficile (pr certaines choses)

- Difficulté des Changements de thèmes

- ...

OPERA :

+ Rapidité

+ Consomation

+ Design

+ Configurabilité

+ ...

- Non libre

- Problèmes avec certains sites (1)

~ Toolbar (liens rapides) (2)

- ...

Voilà, je crois avoir tout dit (de ce que je voulais dire   :Razz:   :Laughing:  ) sinon ben j'éditerai mon message  :Wink: 

(1) : C'est ce que j'ai pu remarqué... Rien de grave, mais je préfère quand même le signaler...

(2) : Certains trouveront p-e ça un avantage (ou p-e existe-til un moyen de l'éviter et je le connais pas) mais tous les liens rapides étant dans la barre personnel sont repris dans le bookmark général... Ce que je trouve embêtant car c'est avoir 2X la même chose... maintenant certains préfèrerons comme ça...  :Wink: 

PS : Ce ne sont que mes conclusions personnelles après ces quelques heures d'utilisations... Ces tests ont été fait sur l'alpha 3 de firefox 2.0 et la version 8.54 d'opera. Tous sans plug-ins...

PSS : c'est vrai que beaucoup de ce que je dis ici à déjà été dit avant mais je voulais quand même donner mon avis par rapport aux 2 approches...Last edited by E11 on Fri Jun 16, 2006 5:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Darkael

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FIREFOX :
> 
> + Nombreux Thèmes
> ...

 

Il y a 241 thèmes sur le site officiel d'Opera, 194 pour Firefox. Ou peut-être tu utilises une autre mesure?

----------

## E11

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   
> 
> FIREFOX :
> 
> + Nombreux Thèmes
> ...

 

Evidement   :Embarassed:  si je ne vois pas qu'il y a plusieurs catégories sur le site, c'est normal que je passe à côté des 3/4 des thèmes :S

Désolé, je corrige, et te remercie pour m'avoir signaler cette bourde   :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

PS : j'ai bien fait de poster   :Laughing:  Sinon je serais passé à côté de tous ces themes encore longtemps lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Une des choses que j'ai remarqué chez opera (qui est dans la plupart des cas un avantage), est la "sauvegarde" des pages régulièrement visités, de manière à ne pas devoir les rechargés entièrement.

 

Le "cache" de firefox ne fait-il pas la même chose ?

La config du cache via le menu est plus que rudimentaire (en tout cas comparé à mozilla !) mais il y a peut-être moyen de peaufiner tout ça dans about:config !

Perso, je suis assez mitigé quant à firefox !

Comme beaucoup, je me suis laissé séduire par les sirènes de la version "1.5" et pourtant j'ai l'impression que la différence avec mozilla n'est que "cosmétique" mais dans le mauvais sens du terme (config horriblement incomplète et brouillonne, "search" détestable, obligation d'installer le plug-in "New Tab Button on Tab Bar" alors qu'il est présent de manière standard dans mozilla...)

Bref, il n'est pas dit que je ne retournerai pas à mes anciennes amours !

Opera et konqueror, je n'arrive pas à m'y habituer. Pourtant, leurs qualités sont indéniables.

----------

## Alex88

Firefox   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pacho2

Je utilise Epiphany and Seamonkey Suite  :Wink: 

Salut

----------

## Mickael

A quand le nouveau débat???  :Laughing:  

----------

## truc

y'a un thread pour swiftfox-bin dans unsuported software, une version précompilée spéciale de firefox, il est cencé être plus rapide blablabla, je trouve toujours que firefox c'est un peu lent à charger, un peu lourd etc.. Mais j'ai pas remarqué de différence notable avec swiftfox-bin.

Bref, je garde surtout firefox pour certains de ces thèmes que j'aime bien, j'ai toujours opera pour les moments de loisir(...), mais maintenant que je sais qu'il y'a plein de thème opera, (j'ignorais aussi!) j'vais sérieusement me remettre à ce navigateur que j'ai tant apprecié.

----------

## Temet

<message ptet inutile>Opera 9 final vient de sortir</message>

----------

## truc

euh.. j'viens de rÃ©essayer opera, mais euh, dÃ©jÃ  Ã§a dÃ©conne au niveau de l'encoding, il ne semble pas savoir lequel choisir automatiquement, (ISO8859-1 sur ce forum il me semble (en tout cas Ã§a marche..))je ne sais pas quoi faire pour que Ã§a se fasse tout seul.. (Ã§a va vite devenir dÃ©sagrÃ©able sinon.. )et puis

Les raccourci clavier du forum du style alt-w pour Ã©crire tout seul [url] Ã§a ne marche pas avec opera?

EDIT: ah bah non ça ne marchait pas...

euh.. j'viens de réessayer opera, mais euh, déjà  ça déconne au niveau de l'encoding, il ne semble pas savoir lequel choisir automatiquement, (ISO8859-1 sur ce forum il me semble (en tout cas ça marche..))je ne sais pas quoi faire pour que ça se fasse tout seul.. (ça va vite devenir désagréable sinon.. )et puis

Les raccourci clavier du forum du style alt-w pour écrire tout seul [url] ça ne marche pas avec opera?

...Last edited by truc on Wed Jun 21, 2006 6:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Darkael

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> euh.. j'viens de rÃ©essayer opera, mais euh, dÃ©jÃ  Ã§a dÃ©conne au niveau de l'encoding, il ne semble pas savoir lequel choisir automatiquement, (ISO8859-1 sur ce forum il me semble (en tout cas Ã§a marche..))je ne sais pas quoi faire pour que Ã§a se fasse tout seul.. (Ã§a va vite devenir dÃ©sagrÃ©able sinon.. )et puis
> 
> 

 

L'encodage n'est pas spécifié dans les en-têtes pour le forum (un problème qui traîne depuis très longtemps il me semble), du coup le browser utilise l'encodage par défaut. 

Si tu veux régler l'encodage par défaut: Tools -> Preferences -> General -> Language Details

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Les raccourci clavier du forum du style alt-w pour Ã©crire tout seul [url] Ã§a ne marche pas avec opera?
> 
> 

 

Faut savoir que ces machins là utilisent les accesskey, qui marchent différemment sous Opera: faut taper shift+esc, puis w par exemple. Si tu n'aimes pas shift+esc, tu peux toujours le changer dans les préférences (enfin, si tu penses que ça en vaut la peine)

----------

## truc

Merci  :Smile:  j'essaierai tout ça.

J'comprends pas trop pourquoi ils ne modifie pas l'encodage, le forum ne fontionne t-il pas en feuille de style et tout le tralala? ça ne ferai donc pas tant de manip que ça si?

Bref, j'ai vu que dans opera on pouvait facilement se créer des styles 'perso' pour certains site.. peut-ête une occasion de découvrir cette fonctionnalite  :Question: 

----------

## Temet

C'est pas dans la feuille de style, juste dans l'entête.

----------

## Darkael

Le problème il me semble est que l'encodage n'est pas le même dans les divers forums, et qu'apparement ça empêche de spécifier les encodages dans les en-têtes (je vois pas vraiment pourquoi, mais bon...) Les admins comptaient passer tout en UTF8 pour régler le problème, mais ça fait au moins 2 ans que c'est en projet...

----------

## Anthyme

Bizarre ici avec les configuration de base d'opera, j'ai jamais eu de problemes ...

----------

## At0m3

Je suis un adepte de konqueror, mais le problème c'est les plugins (flashs ...), il faut utiliser nsplugin pour que ça fonctionne, et bizzaren chez moi ça plante à la moindre application flash un peu trop compliqué... c'est que chez moi ? Ca viens du nsplugin ou de flash ?

----------

## Temet

J'ai pas ce pb.

J'ai même eu des sites ou le flash merdait sous Fx et pas Konqui alors que c'est le même plugin ... va comprendre Charles.

----------

## kaworu

 *At0m3 wrote:*   

> Je suis un adepte de konqueror, mais le problème c'est les plugins (flashs ...), il faut utiliser nsplugin pour que ça fonctionne, et bizzaren chez moi ça plante à la moindre application flash un peu trop compliqué... c'est que chez moi ? Ca viens du nsplugin ou de flash ?

 

pareil chez moi, Konqueror affiche juste les pubs..

----------

## Bluespear

Firefox, même si un peu lent, j'arrive pas à me faire à opera et son système d'onglet un peu différent.

Par contre, flash 8... grrr   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## geekounet

A quand le prochain débat ?  :Very Happy: 

Il a quand même plus d'un mois celui là, c'est plutôt un DOM plutôt qu'un DOW ^^

----------

## PabOu

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> A quand le prochain débat ? :D
> 
> Il a quand même plus d'un mois celui là, c'est plutôt un DOM plutôt qu'un DOW ^^

 

Je suis d'accord pour le changement de nom en DOM ;)

Pourquoi ? parceque ca fait plusieurs "DOW" qui durent aussi longtemps avant qu'on en sorte un autre.

----------

## Dominique_71

Après netscape, mozilla et konqueror, aijourd'hui c'est firefox. J'ai aussi essayé opéra, mais je n'aime ni son côté non libre, ni le fait qu'il faille configurer tous les programmes associés aux types mimes. Chez firefox, je n'aime pas sa consomation mémoire et cpu, de même que ses plantées occcasionelles. Mais avant de me décider à garder ou non opéra et le configurer ou non à ma main, je veux essayer d'autres navigateurs comme epiphany. Donc, affaire à suivre.

Autrement, je garde konqueror, car quand firefox merde avec certains sites, konqueror marche sans problème, et j'adore les fonctions de pouvoir changer au vol l'identité du navigateur et de pouvoir définir différentes identités du navigateur pour différents sites. Même ma banque n'y voit que du feu.

Edit: Opera semble bien configuré par défaut, c'est moi qui n'était pas assez patient avec les fichiers vidéo, par contre ça crashe avec le premier vmw que j'ai regardé. La vidéo se déroulait au ralenti et tout le système s'est bloqué à l'exception de la souris et de la vidéo quand j'ai appuyé sur F11 au milieu de la vidéo, et à la fin de la vidéo, opera à disparu et le sytème est revenu. Vive firefox et konqueror pour le moment.

----------

